# Économiser du carburant grâce à l'énergie cinétique



## ccciolll (24 Avril 2006)

Avis à ceux qui sont encore automobilistes (les vélorutionnaire pourront s'abstenir de la lecture de ce topic)

J'ai découvert , il y a 6 mois, une petite page en cherchant des infos sur le sous et sur-régime dans une auto qui n'a pas de compte tours, et ce fût une révélation.

L'auteur propose de conduire les voitures comme des trains, et je dois avouer que gràce à sa méthode, je suis arrivé en moyenne sur les 6 derniers mois à une conso de 6,2 l/100 pour un parcours mixte (ville et autoroute) sur une 205 Forever 5CV essence.

Et en plus s'ajoute à ça le plaisir sensationnel de parcourir des centaines et des centaines de metres (notamment quand il y a des longues routes légèrement pentues) sans dépenser un centilitre d'essence (sauf le ralenti).

Sa méthode est simplissime, elle est dispo ici et vous verrez qu'on s'habitue tellement vite qu'on ne peut plus faire autrement que d'enfoncer l'embrayage quand on voit les feux stop s'allumer au loin.

Ajoutez à cela le fait que, parcourant le même parcours tous les jours, j'ai optimisé ma vitesse en fonction de tous les feux et que sur les 5 km de ville que je parcours 4 fois par jour, je ne me prends plus jamais un seul feu (sauf le premier, bien sûr de temps en temps). Eh oui, les feux sont souvent réglés entre eux, et j'ai constaté que chez moi en se maintenant à 55 compteur (sur une zone prévue à 70, comme quoi les gens qui règlent les feux et ceux qui posent les panneaux devraient se mettre d'accord) on passe nickel tous les feux quand il n'y a personne, et , petite subtitlité, il faut descendre à 50 compteur quand il y a du monde pour absorber le temps de redémarrage au rouge des gens devant.

En bref, il y a des XXXXX à foison qui me dépassent en râlant sur le parcours, et je les retrouve collés au rouge 5 km plus loin.

Ils ont accéléré/freiné/accéléré/freiné et usé le moteur et de l'essence, pendant que j'ai roulé tranquille.

C'est tout de même une certaine jouissance, un genre de victoire sans éclat.

Et le dernier des petits plaisirs, c'est celui de parcourir les 400 dernier metres qui me séparent du boulot ou de chez moi avec le moteur coupé, c'est suffisant pour finir le chemin et stationner. Et là, on roule VRAIMENT sans consommer un centilitre d'"essence. C'est que 400 metres, soit, mais comme c'est agréable !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2006)

Quelle découverte.
Je me suis absenté quelques temps, et je suis bien heureux de revenir dans le coin, j'ai appris une chose dont je ne me doutais pas du tout.

C'est formidable.
Mon coeur est transporté d'une indicible joie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quelle découverte.
> Je me suis absenté quelques temps, et je suis bien heureux de revenir dans le coin, j'ai appris une chose dont je ne me doutais pas du tout.
> 
> C'est formidable.
> Mon coeur est transporté d'une indicible joie.


M*rde, il est revenu.


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

:mouais: 
mouais, je suis pas totalement d'accord avec tout ça , car si d'un côté on économise quelques euros , c'est surtout assez dangereux de rouler en roues-libres car le frein moteur permet, couplé au frein, de s'arrêter sur beaucoup moins de distance...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai decouvert une chose : en prenant le train, je consomme encore moins d'essence , et je ne m'arrette plus au feux rouges


----------



## I-Tof (24 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> mouais, je suis pas totalement d'accord avec tout ça , car si d'un côté on économise quelques euros , c'est surtout assez dangereux de rouler en roues-libres car le frein moteur permet, couplé au frein, de s'arrêter sur beaucoup moins de distance...



+10 

Et sur certains véhicules, rouler avec le moteur coupé = pas d'assistance au freinage => risque d'accident, idem pour la direction assistée, plus d'assistance ! Et en plus, risque de blocage du super antivol du volant. C'est sûr, tu vas gagner en carburant, mais pas en tôles froissées et ... !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2006)

I-Tof a dit:
			
		

> rouler avec le moteur coupé



Ouh pineze, j'avais loupé ce passage là!
J'ai failli manquer le meilleur...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Rappelons que le code de la route stipule clairement que sur route il est obligatoire de rouler dès que possible à la vitesse maximum autorisée.
Rappelons que le fait de couper le moteur coupe également la direction assistée et sur certains véhicules, l'assistance de freinage.


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

le vrai "sensationnel" serait de pouvoir se passer de la voiture ....... 




_P.S : Bobby !! couché !!........ _

:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

De toute façon, je ne conduis pas. 



*Je pilote!!! *


----------



## I-Tof (24 Avril 2006)

Moi, je vais enlever le moteur et mettre un pédalier vélo et c'est madame qui fera avancer la charette ! Plus besoin de carburant !


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

c'est donc pas aujourd'hui qu'on trouvera une solution à ce problème? argh, je suis déçu!


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

je vous expliquer pas le malaise si je coupe le moteur sur la mienne... plus de direction, plus de freins, et la caisse qui frotte par terre... bah oui, c'est une xanthia


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Même moi je me suis acheté un vélo


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

moustache au vent !!..... 
:rateau:


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Même moi je me suis acheté un vélo



économise de l'energie cinétique en te rasant !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Oh punaise !!!! t'as investi ?


----------



## I-Tof (24 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je vous expliquer pas le malaise si je coupe le moteur sur la mienne... plus de direction, plus de freins, et la caisse qui frotte par terre... bah oui, c'est une xanthia


Bonne idée ça !  Faire frotter la caisse par terre => moins de poids => la voiture consommera de moins en moins ...

Tiens, y a des moteurs sur ces engins ?  

Frappe pas !


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

moi je préfère la magnetohydrodynamique :afraid:


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

Pour en revenir au titre du fil : l'utilisation de l'énergie cinétique peut être plus sophistiqué et l'était il y a bien des dizaines d'années sur certains trolleys de Saint-Etienne si je ne m'abuse :

Il y avait une grosse roue, lourde qui récupérait de l'énergie dans les descentes contributant à freiner le bus et l'énergie stockée était utilisée dans les côtes. En tous cas, c'est ce que mon père m'a eu raconté.

Pour le reste : c'est effectivement dangereux de couper le moteur sur les voitures modernes, par contre rouler cool et anticiper les freinages et les accélarations, éventuellement tenir compte effectivement du cadencement des feux rouges, ça c'est efficace.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

une épreuve de conduite apaisée doit être ajoutée dans le permis de conduire, je crois (cf Plan climat)


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

I-Tof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y a des moteurs sur ces engins ?



juste un HDi de 130 cv, c'est à dire rien


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2006)

I-Tof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je vais enlever le moteur et mettre un pédalier vélo et c'est madame qui fera avancer la charette ! Plus besoin de carburant !


Pourquoi madame ? Hein ?

Ce sont les écolos qui pédaleront, et gratuitement.


----------



## I-Tof (24 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> juste un HDi de 130 cv, c'est à dire rien



Boh, moi 83, c'est déjà assez pour se faire flasher  Surtout qu'en Belgique maintenant, ils contrôlent beaucoup plus.


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rappelons que le code de la route stipule clairement que sur route il est obligatoire de rouler dès que possible à la vitesse maximum autorisée.



Si les gens se mettent à respecter ton code de la route en Lozère, il n'y aura bientôt plus d'habitants !  parce que le premier qui se fait la route Saint-Pierre-des-Tripiers -> Le Truel à 90 peut remplacer Loeb au pied levé, je vous le garantis.


----------



## duracel (24 Avril 2006)

Avec le vélo, tu consommes que des calories et des gazs sd'échappements.
C'est ça l'avenir.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Il n'y a pas longtemps, France Inter, un matin, a parlé d'un type (agriculteur) qui aurait transformé son tracteur pour le faire tourner à un mélange gazole/flotte.
Je n'ai rien compris à l'explication scientifique, mais si je me souviens bien, il économisait dans les 80% de gazole et il avait déjà transformé pas mal de moteurs des tracteurs de ses voisins.

Quelqu'un a entendu parler de ça ou c'est encore une connerie surfant sur la vague écolo ?


----------



## Patamach (24 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Avec le vélo, tu consommes que des calories et des gazs sd'échappements.
> C'est ça l'avenir.



Duracel ventant les mérites du vélo et l'économie d'énergie .... :mouais:
T'as pas pris le bon pseudo ami du lithium.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas longtemps, France Inter, un matin, a parlé d'un type (agriculteur) qui aurait transformé son tracteur pour le faire tourner à un mélange gazole/flotte.
> Je n'ai rien compris à l'explication scientifique, mais si je me souviens bien, il économisait dans les 80% de gazole et il avait déjà transformé pas mal de moteurs des tracteurs de ses voisins.
> 
> Quelqu'un a entendu parler de ça ou c'est encore une connerie surfant sur la vague écolo ?


T'as du mal comprendre, c'est plus vraissemblable qu'il économise 80% sur sa gniole qu'il coupe à l'eau


----------



## duracel (24 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Duracel ventant les mérites du vélo et l'économie d'énergie .... :mouais:
> T'as pas pris le bon pseudo ami du lithium.


 
Vélo électrique alors?
Avec des tas de piles glissées dans le cadre, comme dans Gaston.....


----------



## apenspel (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as du mal comprendre, c'est plus vraissemblable qu'il économise 80% sur sa gniole qu'il coupe à l'eau


Ben non, depuis, il boit son gazoil.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

il y a eu des exemples médiatiques de personnes qui coupaient leur essence avec des additifs type huile ou autres. Au delà de la polémique sur le détournement de la TIPP, le problème est la réplicabilité de ce genre de procédé à l'ensemble de véhicule sans nuire au comportement du moteur (par comportement, je parle pas du fait de rouler ou pas, mais le respect des normes de pollutions en vigeur) ou même mettre en péril celui-ci.


----------



## apenspel (24 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Avec le vélo, tu consommes que des calories et des gazs sd'échappements.
> C'est ça l'avenir.


Pas tellement plus que les conducteurs de bagnoles : tu es plus haut et tu n'as pas une prise ventilation juste devant le précédent.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Je me demande combien de km je vais pouvoir faire avec les 6kg que j'ai à perdre, car faut pas déconner, une fois perdu je reprend les transports publiques et je revend l'vélo


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai un ami qui, fut un temps, trouvait plaisant de rouler au point mort dès qu'il le pouvait. Mieux, il essayait de battre son record de distance parcourue ainsi pour arriver chez lui, lost  in da cambrousse. Du coup ça l'obligeait à passer les deux dernier virages comme un suicidaire pour économiser l'énergie, donc moi, les économies d'essence, j'trouve ça très dangereux.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas longtemps, France Inter, un matin, a parlé d'un type (agriculteur) qui aurait transformé son tracteur pour le faire tourner à un mélange gazole/flotte.
> Je n'ai rien compris à l'explication scientifique, mais si je me souviens bien, il économisait dans les 80% de gazole et il avait déjà transformé pas mal de moteurs des tracteurs de ses voisins.
> 
> Quelqu'un a entendu parler de ça ou c'est encore une connerie surfant sur la vague écolo ?


C'est de ça que tu parles : 
Moteur pantone


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Bin ça me rappelle une petite balade faite dans les Andes il y a 10 ans. On monte à 4000 m en bus. Puis on redescend, de 4000 m à 0 m (facile, c'est la mer).
À mi-chemin, je trouve que ça sent carrément le cramé dans le bus. À la pause pipi, aux urinoirs, je demande au _chofer_ (corpulent monsieur qui prenait toute la place ou presque) si, lui aussi, ne trouve pas que ça sent le cramé. Normal, _señor_. Ah ... Devant mon air étonné, il m'explique qu'il se tape toute la descente au point mort ... gulp !
J'ai été assez content, le soir, de siroter paisiblement mon _pisco-maracuya_ dans une taverne locale


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est de ça que tu parles :
> Moteur pantone


OUI !!!!

D'ailleurs, le type a un site : ici
(j'aurais dû commencer par là)

Ouf, je ne suis pas fou !


----------



## duracel (24 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, je ne suis pas fou !


Ils disent tous la même chose....


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande combien de km je vais pouvoir faire avec les 6kg que j'ai à perdre, car faut pas déconner, une fois perdu je reprend les transports publiques et je revend l'vélo



Spéculer sur les bicyclettes, c'est-y pas beau ! Je vois déjà les cours de la bourse à la radio : 

_Aujourd'hui, forte poussée de fièvre sur le VTT, les investisseurs parient sur une hausse de la demande liée à la détérioration des pistes cyclables attaquées chimiquement par les rejets des étudiants en grève qui ont fêté par un sit-in bien arrosé sur les dites pistes cyclables la première occupation d'une maternelle par ses élèves (on notait la présence de plusieurs meneurs particulièrement en avance sur leur âge : un chauve précoce parlant d'archiver les couches, un guère plus chevelu dont les rôts avaient un fort relent de sanglier élevé aux châtaigne, un autre doté précocement d'une ombre de moustache prétendant faire des expériences chimiques sur les champignons poussant dans les coins humides). Le président de la Réserve Fédérale Américaine aurait déclaré "Vous pouvez toujours faire la roue, le vélo, j'en connais un rayon, ce n'est pas demain que les cotes descendront !" On note, concomittament une forte hausse des fabriques de clous, hausse sur laquelle on se perd en conjectures, surtout après la phrase sibylline du gourou JPTK qui auraient déclaré : "sur ce coup, ils sont gonflés, je vais tous les crever !"_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande combien de km je vais pouvoir faire avec les 6kg que j'ai à perdre, car faut pas déconner, une fois perdu je reprend les transports publiques et je revend l'vélo


Tu devrais plutôt revendre ton appareil à fondue.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt revendre ton appareil à fondue.


Mais non,
c'est quand il aura fondu qu'il revendra le vélo, pas l'inverse !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Spéculer sur les bicyclettes, c'est-y pas beau ! Je vois déjà les cours de la bourse à la radio :
> 
> _Aujourd'hui, forte poussée de fièvre sur le VTT, les investisseurs parient sur une hausse de la demande liée à la détérioration des pistes cyclables attaquées chimiquement par les rejets des étudiants en grève qui ont fêté par un sit-in bien arrosé sur les dites pistes cyclables la première occupation d'une maternelle par ses élèves (on notait la présence de plusieurs meneurs particulièrement en avance sur leur âge : un chauve précoce parlant d'archiver les couches, un guère plus chevelu dont les rôts avaient un fort relent de sanglier élevé aux châtaigne, un autre doté précocement d'une ombre de moustache prétendant faire des expériences chimiques sur les champignons poussant dans les coins humides). Le président de la Réserve Fédérale Américaine aurait déclaré "Vous pouvez toujours faire la roue, le vélo, j'en connais un rayon, ce n'est pas demain que les cotes descendront !" On note, concomittament une forte hausse des fabriques de clous, hausse sur laquelle on se perd en conjectures, surtout après la phrase sibylline du gourou JPTK qui auraient déclaré : "sur ce coup, ils sont gonflés, je vais tous les crever !"_


J't'en foutrai moi, des coups d'bourses... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas longtemps, France Inter, un matin, a parlé d'un type (agriculteur) qui aurait transformé son tracteur pour le faire tourner à un mélange gazole/flotte.
> Je n'ai rien compris à l'explication scientifique, mais si je me souviens bien, il économisait dans les 80% de gazole et il avait déjà transformé pas mal de moteurs des tracteurs de ses voisins.
> 
> Quelqu'un a entendu parler de ça ou c'est encore une connerie surfant sur la vague écolo ?



Je connais l'Aquazole, développé par Total, comprenant 13% d'eau. Mais le bilan qu'en a fait l'Ademe n'est pas encourageant.
Voir ici.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je connais l'Aquazole, développé par Total, comprenant 13% d'eau. Mais le bilan qu'en a fait l'Ademe n'est pas encourageant.
> Voir ici.


il y a une analyse plus récente des émulsions eau-gazole, sur le site de l'ademe directement

particulièrement passionnant


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je connais l'Aquazole, développé par Total, comprenant 13% d'eau. Mais le bilan qu'en a fait l'Ademe n'est pas encourageant.
> Voir ici.




La voiture à air comprimé, je trouve ça plus sympa  Est-ce que vous savez où elle en est, celle-là (elle marche mais question industrialisation... ?)

PS. Évitez les remarques douteuses sur l'adéquation de la chose avec le triangle Castelnaudary-Carcassonne-Toulouse )


----------



## benkenobi (24 Avril 2006)

Y'a tout simplement l'huile végétale...

Tu fais des frites et après tu peux partir en ballade !

Et en plus même pas besoin de trafiquer ton moteur (si c'est un diesel...).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il y a une analyse plus récente des émulsions eau-gazole, sur le site de l'ademe directement
> 
> particulièrement passionnant



Il suffit de lire la conclusion... Peu probant en matière d'économie d'énergie primaire (fossile) quand même. :mouais: Quant aux réductions fiscales sur les véhicules dit "propres", certaines m'ont plutôt l'air d'être mal barrées.
J'esspique :


> Crédit d'impôt
> 
> 1) véhicules neufs
> Les contribuables qui ont leur domicile fiscal en France peuvent bénéficier d'un crédit d'impôt d'un montant de 2000 euros au titre des dépenses payées entre le 1 e r janvier 2006 et le 31 décembre 2009 pour l'acquisition à l'état neuf ou pour la première souscription d'un contrat de location avec option d'achat ou de location souscrit pour une durée d'au moins deux ans d'un véhicule automobile terrestre à moteur dont la conduite nécessite la possession d'un permis de conduire mentionné à l'article 223-1 du code de la route et qui fonctionne exclusivement ou non au moyen du GPL, du GNV ou de l'énergie électrique, dès lors que ce véhicule émet moins de 140 grammes de dioxyde de carbone par kilomètre..


source ici 

Il faut décrypter : *moins de 140 grammes de dioxyde de carbone par kilomètre..* réduit ce crédit d'impôt à.... deux véhicules disponibles actuellement sur le marché français ! La Renault Twingo1.2 GPL et la Chevrolet Matiz 1.1 GPL. Or avant, le crédit d'impôt concernait tous les véhicules GPL (y compris équipement d'un véhicule en cours de vie) pour un montant de 1525 &#8364;. Cet amendement est passé au Sénat à la toute fin de l'année 2005, en amendement "nocturne"...  Je parle du GPL car les autres motorisations citées, c'est carrément du confidentiel. 

En revanche, une société qui équipe ses voitures en GPL n'est pas soumise à la Taxe sur les Véhicules de Tourisme et de Société (TVTS). Mais j'ai envie de rajouter : "Jusqu'à quand ?".


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tout simplement l'huile végétale...
> 
> Tu fais des frites et après tu peux partir en ballade !
> 
> Et en plus même pas besoin de trafiquer ton moteur (si c'est un diesel...).



Il s'agit là de substitut aux énergies fossiles (pétrole) en vue de l'épuisement des ressources. Mais le vrai problème n'est que déplacé et pas résolu : L'EMISSION DE GAZ A EFFET DE SERRE (GES), avec en tête le CO2 fortement soupçonné de jouer un rôle important dans le changement climatique. Or avec ces procédés, on continue avec des moteurs THERMIQUES à combustion de molécules composées de chaînes hydrocarbonées, donc REJET DE CO2 ! Le problème est donc de sortir définitivement du moteur thermique, avec une énergie primaire non-polluante, du moins non-émettrice de GES. Les Américains développent les moteurs à hydrogène. Or l'hydrogène est une énergie secondaire. Et les US ont choisi le... charbon pour produire le H2, soit l'une des énergies primaires les plus polluantes et les plus émettrices de GES.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de lire la conclusion... Peu probant en matière d'économie d'énergie primaire (fossile) quand même. :mouais: Quant aux réductions fiscales sur les véhicules dit "propres", certaines m'ont plutôt l'air d'être mal barrées.
> J'esspique :
> 
> source ici
> ...



la logique est simple: on ne va pas financer des véhicules qui ne sont pas intéressants d'un point de vue environnemental (la moyenne des émissions CO2 des voitures mises sur le marché français est autour des 152g.co2/km, moins que la moyenne européenne grâce au diesel), déjà que l'on en finance trop peu. On va pas financer des véhicules très largement dispo sur le marché, sinon ça coûte trop cher)...Donc la prochaine étape, c'est la fin du financement du GPL (filière reconnue pour ne pas avoir d'avenir) et de l'electrique. Sur ce dernier, le marché est archi confidentiel, malgré une obligation pour les administrations et collectivités d'acheter 20% de véhicules électriques (c'est dans la LAURE).
Faut pas oublier que ce même gvt a proposé puis enterré très très vite le bonus-malus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la logique est simple: on ne va pas financer des véhicules qui ne sont pas intéressants d'un point de vue environnemental, déjà que l'on en finance trop peu. On va pas financer des véhicules très largement dispo sur le marché, sinon ça coûte trop cher)...Donc la prochaine étape, c'est la fin du financement du GPL et de l'electrique. Sur ce dernier, le marché est archi confidentiel, malgré une obligation pour les administrations et collectivités d'acheter 20% de véhicules électriques (c'est dans la LAURE).
> Faut pas oublier que ce même gvt a proposé puis enterré très très vite le bonus-malus



Certes le GPL n'est qu'une solution intermédiaire, mais quand même mieux que le diesel et l'essence (pas d'émissions de particules, et moins de CO2) ! Pour cet amendement, on parle aussi d'un fort lobbying des constructeurs français qui ont tout misé leur R&D sur le diesel (Wawawoum !) et veulent récupérer leurs billes dessus, avant de passer à autre chose. D'où ce tordage de coup au GPL. En Allemagne en revanche ce mode de carburation est fortement développé, et depuis longtemps.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Certes le GPL n'est qu'une solution intermédiaire, mais quand même mieux que le diesel et l'essence (pas d'émissions de particules, et moins de CO2) ! Pour cet amendement, on parle aussi d'un fort lobbying des constructeurs français qui ont tout misé leur R&D sur le diesel (Wawawoum !) et veulent récupérer leurs billes dessus, avant de passer à autre chose. D'où ce tordage de coup au GPL. En Allemagne en revanche ce mode de carburation est fortement développé, et depuis longtemps.



euh...ya pas du CH4 émis avec le GPL?....avec un très fort impact (PRG autour de 20, qqchose dans ce goût là..).
edit: le potentiel de rechauffement global du CH4 est de 23...c'est à dire qu'1g CH4 a un impact équivalent à 23g de CO2..

Tu as bien sûr raison pour les émissions polluantes (particules, nox) du diesel et là est la limite. Enfin, l'Allemagne est loin, très loin d'être un exemple -> une des moyennes les plus élevées des émissions de CO2 unitaire en Europe.

Le problème des émissions de CO2 des véhicules, c'est qu'il n'y a aucune norme en la matière en Europe, et pour cause...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

Moi si c'a continue j'émigre au Brésil. 
Un petit coup de mou? Hop on siphone le réservoir et on se fait un 'ti punch tranquilou sur le bord de la route


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi si c'a continue j'émigre au Brésil.
> Un petit coup de mou? Hop on siphone le réservoir et on se fait un 'ti punch tranquilou sur le bord de la route




c'est meilleur que l'eau, ça c'est sûr!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Moi je roule au Saint-Emilion. C'est bientôt moins cher que le litron de fioul, alors j'anticipe.
Roulez bourrrréééééés !


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Bin tout à l'heure, sur les Maréchaux, il y avait un gusse tout seul dans son Hummer.
Je crois qu'il ne s'intéresse pas à l'énergie cinétique. Juste une impression


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je roule au Saint-Emilion. C'est bientôt moins cher que le litron de fioul, alors j'anticipe.
> Roulez bourrrréééééés !


"Bourrés dès 8 heures, soutien aux viticulteurs !" c'était les conseils de Bison Bourré dans Hara-Kiri.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> euh...ya pas du CH4 émis avec le GPL?....avec un très fort impact (PRG autour de 20, qqchose dans ce goût là..).
> edit: le potentiel de rechauffement global du CH4 est de 23...c'est à dire qu'1g CH4 a un impact équivalent à 23g de CO2..
> 
> Tu as bien sûr raison pour les émissions polluantes (particules, nox) du diesel et là est la limite. Enfin, l'Allemagne est loin, très loin d'être un exemple -> une des moyennes les plus élevées des émissions de CO2 unitaire en Europe.
> ...



 
Peux-tu me préciser ce calcul des émissions de CO2 allemande ? çà ne concerne que celles des véhicules ou l'ensemble du pays ? Car c'est vrai qu'avec leurs centrales thermiques à lignite....

Sinon tout cela nous prouve qu'il nous faut changer de modèle de développement et de consommation. Les réponses techniques qui se contentent de se situer dans ce modèle ne changent fondamentalement rien. C'est d'ailleurs le sujet dernier livre de Jancovici et Granger. Eux ils proposent carrément de taxer à donf l'énergie, qui aujourd'hui est sous-évaluée, pour entraîner une consommation énergétique beaucoup plus raisonnée. Toutes les techniques mises en place depuis le choc pétrolier (des frigos aux bagnoles en passant par l'isolation) n'ont pas fait baisser notre consommation, bien au contraire. Bien entendu on pourra dire que cette proposition est une forme de malthusianisme énergétique.


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Il va bien falloir le faire, d'une manière ou d'une autre, de toutes façons ...
Mieux vaudrait que ce ne soit pas dans l'urgence mais bon ... comme d'habitude ça va se faire de manière heurtée.
Avec des gouvernements qui pratiquent le clientélisme [en France, en tous cas] et protègent les intérêts des corporations ou des grandes entreprises sans leur demander de contreparties, ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

> Avec des gouvernements qui pratiquent le clientélisme [en France, en tous cas] et protègent les intérêts des corporations ou des grandes entreprises sans leur demander de contreparties, ce n'est pas gagné.



Tu l'as dit Bompi !


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

On pourra aussi noter que le pétrole peut être remplacé par autre chose dans un certain nombre de véhicules mais je ne crois pas que l'on se soit déjà risqué à mettre de l'huile de colza dans un réservoir d'Airbus ...
Quelle source d'énergie aurons-nous pour faire décoller des 777 ou des A380 ? Le temps des ULMs n'est pas fini  Mais pour aller en Amérique ...


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu me préciser ce calcul des émissions de CO2 allemande ? çà ne concerne que celles des véhicules ou l'ensemble du pays ? Car c'est vrai qu'avec leurs centrales thermiques à lignite....
> 
> Sinon tout cela nous prouve qu'il nous faut changer de modèle de développement et de consommation. Les réponses techniques qui se contentent de se situer dans ce modèle ne changent fondamentalement rien. C'est d'ailleurs le sujet dernier livre de Jancovici et Granger. Eux ils proposent carrément de taxer à donf l'énergie, qui aujourd'hui est sous-évaluée, pour entraîner une consommation énergétique beaucoup plus raisonnée. Toutes les techniques mises en place depuis le choc pétrolier (des frigos aux bagnoles en passant par l'isolation) n'ont pas fait baisser notre consommation, bien au contraire. Bien entendu on pourra dire que cette proposition est une forme de malthusianisme énergétique.



Je parlais des émissions unitaires du parc automobile (=g.CO2/km), pas de l'ensemble du secteur des transports (c'est à dire émissions au km * trafic). 
pour le calcul des émissions allemandes, il faut savoir qu'il y a un accord volontaire des constructeurs automobiles (européens + japonais + coréens) qui veulent mettre en vente des véhicules sur le marché européen pour qu'ensemble, ils atteignent la barre des 140g.CO2/km en moyenne en 2008 (on sait aujourd'hui que l'objectif ne sera pas tenu). Cet accord volontaire fait que chaque pays et chaque constructeu publie des stats sur son parc automobile vendu chaque année, pour pouvoir savoir si les accords volontaires seront respectés. Donc pour la France, la moyenne est à 152g et pour l'Allemagne, à 172g (il y a les stats qqpart sur le site de l'ADEME), et pour les deux pays, c'est la moyenne de l'ensemble des véhicules vendus sur leur territoire qui est calculée (et donc les stats françaises incluent les bmw et les stats allemandes les pigeot  )

La différence provient deux facteurs: 
1. prédominance plus forte du diesel en France;
2. un parc automobile avec de plus faibles puissances de moteurs (grosso modo, deux industries aux stratégies différentes).
la taxation de l'énergie existe déjà: ça s'appelle la TIPP. Et comme tu le constates, c'est plutôt mal perçu. 

Les émissions de CO2 du secteur des transports (et de l'habitat) sont les plus difficiles à maitriser, car c'est lié aux comportement d'acteurs trop nombreux (en premier lieu les individus), c'est un maillon essentiel de la chaine économique, et qui répond à une demande venant d'autres secteurs de production/consommation. Ainsi, les politiques d'aménagement du territoire influent sur les transports / les politiques sociales influent sur les transports / les politiques économiques influent, etc. La résultante est qu'il y a aujourd'hui un couplage entre croissance du PIB et émissions de CO2 des transports, et qu'aucune des économies occidentales n'a trouvé de solution. Cela augure mal de l'avenir.

Un autre problème est que l'on a pas mis en place de normes sur les émissions de CO2, mais que des normes existent sur les polluants locaux, et que satisfaire ces normes induit souvent une hausse des émissions de CO2.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Tiens pour en revenir de façon moins sérieuse (encore que...) au sujet initial, çà m'a rappelé ce que m'avait raconté un ami italien sur ses compatriotes routiers lors de la traversée des Alpes. Il y a quelques décennies, les gars dévalaient les pentes en roue libre pour économiser le carburant ! Imaginez dans certains cas les dégâts...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quelle source d'énergie aurons-nous pour faire décoller des 777 ou des A380 ?



La catapulte.

Et en plus c'est créateur d'emplois car il faut beaucoup de monde pour tendre l'élastique


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La catapulte.
> 
> Et en plus c'est créateur d'emplois car il faut beaucoup de monde pour tendre l'élastique



les solutions simples sont souvent les meilleures


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Va falloir mettre plusieurs petits sacs dans la poche du siège de devant ...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir mettre plusieurs petits sacs dans la poche du siège de devant ...



=> récupération => engrais + production de méthane par fermentation.

Moi je dis que c'est l'avenir énergétique! 100 renouvellable!


----------



## ccciolll (25 Avril 2006)

Je vais répondre aux détracteurs du début même si le débat s'est sensiblement éloigné du sujet de départ depuis hier.

Tout d'abord, sur mon véhicule, il n'y a pas d'assistance freinage, ni de direction assisté, ni quoi que ce soit de si technique, et en tournant la cef de seulement un cran, on coupe le moteur sans risquer d'enclencher le Neimann.

D'autre part, il me semblait ÉVIDENT (mais d'après certains témoignages de fous qui prennent des virages à vive allure pour battre leur record de distance sans moteur que je viens de lire, je peux comprendre que vous m'ayez confondu avec un assassin en auto) que je pratiquais la roulure moteur éteint seulement dans des endroits parfaitement dégagés (donc où je peux estimer avant de le faire si il n'y a pas d'autre véhicule ou piétons (car de toutes façons, si un autre véhicule m'obligeait à freiner, j'aurais plus qu'a redémarrer et là ça use le moteur et l'essence)) et sur des routes assez larges et quasi droites et à des vitesses inférieures à 40.
Il faut noter que, motuer éteint, la voiture ne fait plus de bruit. Ce qui est fort agréable, mais comporte un danger : les piétons ne vous entendent pas arriver. Donc A NE PAS PRATIQUER quand il y a des piétons susceptibles d'apparaître dans la zone !

Pour l'obligation de rouler à la vitesse maximale, je serai curieux de voir le texte qui dit cela. J'avais même entendu dire que la vitesse mini sur autoroute était 60 (ce qui me semble effectivement un peu bas par rapport aux andouilles qui arrivent à 180 derrière). En tout cas, outre la loi, la NORME, semble être de rouler largement au-dessus de ces limites, d'après ce que je vois tous les jours (il ne se passe pas une semaine sans que quelqu'un me fasse des appels de phare sous prétexte que je RESPECTE SCRUPULEUSEMENT la limite affichée, j'en conclus que respecter la limite n'est pas une chose normale puisque ça choque d'autre personnes au point de me faire des appels de phare)
D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, il me font marrer avec leur campagne pub sur les respects de vitesse. Je vois jamais de flics sur la route, et les radars sont tellement rares qu'on peut dire qu'ils n'existent pas. Alors dire que c'est pas bien, soit, mais si on ne gronde pas les voyous, à quoi bon ?


----------



## ccciolll (25 Avril 2006)

Sinon, pour rebondir sur la suite du débat lancé ci-dessous, le moteur Pantone est loin d'être une nouveauté et je vois ce nom depuis longtemps dans les revues alter.
j'avais aussi entendu la brève sur Inter du tracteur à 80 % de flotte, mais ils n'avaient pas cité le terme Pantone et je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement. D'ailleurs, moteur Pantone, dans un univers de graphisme, c'est forcément évocateur ! (oh, le beau moteur Pantone Orange 021 !)

Pour ce qui est de l'huile de friture dans le  moteur, rapprochez vous de Roule ma Frite.

Et enfin, pour toutes les alternatives energétiques, genre Colza et tout ça, c'est bien, mais il y a une limite à cela : Si toute la france roule au colza, il faudra d'immenses champs de monoculture de colza.
Ces immenses champs prendront la place des champs de nourriture, et on connait bien les dangers de la monoculture : ferme-usines inhumaines, développement de maladies spécifiques, épuisement des sols, impact sur la biodiversité
Ou alors, on continue le système actuel, on fait pousser le colza en afrique et en asie et amérique du sud, de préférence des OGM ou avec plein de pesticides. Les Yes Men on fait une conférence intéressante à ce sujet : l'esclavage est plus efficace, plus économique et plus acceptable aux yeux des habitants s'il a lieu dans les pays d'origine des esclaves. En gros, plutôt que de faire venir des noirs en France pour qu'il cultivent nos champs, en leur fait cultiver des champs chez eux et on pille tout. Comme ça l'opinion publique n'est pas trop choquée (sauf de temps en temps quand arte diffuse le cauchemat de darwin).

Bref, tout ça pour dire que des energies alternatives c'est bien (eolien, colza, solaire, biomasse) mais ça ne suffira pas. Il faut AUSSI ET SURTOUT baisser notre consommation. Ma démarche va dans ce sens, même si c'est minime. Mais on est tous des colibris (voir à ce sujet le principe de l'action du colibri)

Donc, ce que je voulais dire ici c'est : voilà ce qu'on peut faire TOUT DE SUITE et FACILEMENT.
Bien sûr que des moteurs alternatifs sont intéressants, mais on est tous a en parler et combien vont se relever les manches pour transformer leur moteur ? Pas moi dans l'immédait en tout cas.


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2006)

Mézalor : on peut mettre facilement de l'huile de colza ou quelque chose de ce genre dans un scooter Piaggio X9 125 cc ?
Parce que si c'est possible, je suis partant ...

[avec toute cette huile mes enfants qui trouvent que je suis une patate vont dire que j'ai la frite. Ils sont joueurs ...]


----------



## duracel (25 Avril 2006)

Sinon, il restera la voiture à friction et le retour des avions à hélices à élastique.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2006)

Et le ban.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mézalor : on peut mettre facilement de l'huile de colza ou quelque chose de ce genre dans un scooter Piaggio X9 125 cc ?
> Parce que si c'est possible, je suis partant ...
> 
> [avec toute cette huile mes enfants qui trouvent que je suis une patate vont dire que j'ai la frite. Ils sont joueurs ...]


Ben non, il faut un moteur diesel, et un scooter diesel, je n'en connais pas :rateau:


----------



## duracel (25 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et le ban.


 
Le van?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> on coupe le moteur





			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de l'huile de friture dans le moteur, rapprochez vous de Roule ma Frite


la roue libre c'est dangereux
rouler à l'huile végétale, c'est interdit .... 

que de bonnes solutions proposées en si peu de temps


----------



## benkenobi (25 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit là de substitut aux énergies fossiles (pétrole) en vue de l'épuisement des ressources. Mais le vrai problème n'est que déplacé et pas résolu : L'EMISSION DE GAZ A EFFET DE SERRE (GES), avec en tête le CO2 fortement soupçonné de jouer un rôle important dans le changement climatique. Or avec ces procédés, on continue avec des moteurs THERMIQUES à combustion de molécules composées de chaînes hydrocarbonées, donc REJET DE CO2 ! Le problème est donc de sortir définitivement du moteur thermique, avec une énergie primaire non-polluante, du moins non-émettrice de GES. Les Américains développent les moteurs à hydrogène. Or l'hydrogène est une énergie secondaire. Et les US ont choisi le... charbon pour produire le H2, soit l'une des énergies primaires les plus polluantes et les plus émettrices de GES.


Pour l'huile végétale ton raisonnement est faux.
La plante dont on tire l'huile fixe le C02, donc en brulant l'huile on relibère le CO2 fixé. Le bilan est donc : pas de rejet de C02. (contrairement au pétrôle : le CO2 a été fixé il y a des millions d'années et on relargue tout ce C02 dans l'atmosphère en quelques décennies).

La limite de l'huile végétale c'est  :
-les surfaces cultivables nécessaires pour alimenter toute la France dépasseraient la surface de la France !
-la culture-récolte-production de l'huile végétale consomme de l'énergie donc émet du CO2 sauf si on utilise l'énergie des cultures comme par exemple à la Réunion où la canne à sucre fournit de l'énergie pour les usines de canne à sucre. Ce n'est pas encore utilisé en métropole à ma connaisance...

Donc ton raisonnement est faux mais tu n'as pas tout-à-fait tort ! 
La seule façon de s'en sortir, c'est consommer moins (je rejoins ccciolll).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Allez hop !!! Encore des leçons de morale... les alter-mondialistes, ça devient usant quand même.
Encore une discussion à laquelle je ne participerai pas beaucoup plus.
Malgré tout, avant de partir, tu chercheras toi-même les textes dont je parle. Ce n'est pas parce que ces textes ne t'arrangent pas qu'ils n'existent pas et j'ai déjà suffisamment à faire par ailleurs. Je te conseille aussi de réviser la notion de civisme qui consiste principalement à ne pas gêner ses concitoyens usagers eux-aussi de la route. Je te conseille aussi de ne pas essayer de te substituer aux forces de l'ordre, qui elles sont chargées de faire respecter les lois. Je te conseille aussi de fureter plus avant dans le code de la route pour trouver l'interdiction explicite de rouler avec un véhicule au moteur coupé ! Puisque tu en es à vouloir faire respecter les lois par les autres, pense à la charité... qui bien ordonnée...

Bon.

Bonne bourre, j'vais faire fumer les pneus d'la BM et faire quelques appels de phares, ça ira mieux après...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop !!! Encore des leçons de morale... les alter-mondialistes, ça devient usant quand même.
> Encore une discussion à laquelle je ne participerai pas beaucoup plus.
> Malgré tout, avant de partir, tu chercheras toi-même les textes dont je parle. Ce n'est pas parce que ces textes ne t'arrangent pas qu'ils n'existent pas et j'ai déjà suffisamment à faire par ailleurs. Je te conseille aussi de réviser la notion de civisme qui consiste principalement à ne pas gêner ses concitoyens usagers eux-aussi de la route. Je te conseille aussi de ne pas essayer de te substituer aux forces de l'ordre, qui elles sont chargées de faire respecter les lois. Je te conseille aussi de fureter plus avant dans le code de la route pour trouver l'interdiction explicite de rouler avec un véhicule au moteur coupé ! Puisque tu en es à vouloir faire respecter les lois par les autres, pense à la charité... qui bien ordonnée...
> 
> ...


Ceci dit, il est tout de même possible d'être alter-mondialiste/citoyen/solidaire en n'étant pas hors-la-loi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Ben ouais.. mais là, en l'occurrence (ainsi qu'on peut le voir dans beaucoup de tribunaux, d'ailleurs) ce n'est pas le cas.
Bref...


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

quelle intérêt de sombrer dans les invectives comme ça? aucun, ni pour ceux qui les lisent, ni pour ceux qui les lancent...


----------



## Imaginus (25 Avril 2006)

J'attrape la discussion au vol pour relater un petit temoignage rigolo. 

Bon j'roule penard sur un troncon à 110 et même à 110 y'en a qui trouve le moyen de vous doubler (syndrome je veux être devant) et j'arrive à un carrefour. M'arrete au feu sur la file de droite. Jolie minette qui s'arrete avec sa veille Opel sur la gauche. 

Et boom. Explosée la voiture de la minette. J'ai vu sa tete blonde se prendre le volant en une fraction de seconde...

Les pompiers,les flics,le samu (quand j'appelle les secours c'est jamais à moitié).
Arrivé sur le lieu en moins de 5 minutes (chapeau les mecs!). Le gus roulé en roue libre avant le feu... Distance de freinage reduite.
Le flic la traité de "sombre crétin". Tout ca pour economisé quelques gouttes de gazoil...
Bilan : La nenette à l'hosto ,l'Opel desintégrée et le monospace Scenic est bon pour la casse. Evidement quand on veut faire des economies de gazoil on achete pas un monospace... 

Que de casse pour de la roue libre hein ?


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

j'espère que ccciolll n'a pas trop répandu sa soluce sans avertissement!


----------



## ccciolll (25 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'attrape la discussion au vol pour relater un petit temoignage rigolo.
> 
> Bon j'roule penard sur un troncon à 110 et même à 110 y'en a qui trouve le moyen de vous doubler (syndrome je veux être devant) et j'arrive à un carrefour. M'arrete au feu sur la file de droite. Jolie minette qui s'arrete avec sa veille Opel sur la gauche.
> 
> ...



C'est pas un problème de roue libre mais de crétinisme dont tu parles là.
Le mec arrive trop vite et respecte pas de distances de sécurité c'est tout.
Roue libre ça veut pas dire freinage d'urgence au contraire, ça veut dire on arrive au cul des voitures arrêtées à 15 kmh parce que ça fait 500 metres qu'on ralentit déjà. et on freine en douceur.

Après, je peux rien contre les idiots qui comprennent tout de travers.

Enfin pour répondre au mec agressif de tout à l'heure, c'est pas parceque sur la route il y a des agresseurs qui veulent dépasser les limites qu'il faut considérer que le fait de les gêner en roulant noramlement c'est manquer de civisme. Et foncer dans le cul des gens c'est pas du manque de civisme peut-être ?

Alors calme tes appels de phare, lève le pied et tout ira bien.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'huile végétale ton raisonnement est faux.
> La plante dont on tire l'huile fixe le C02, donc en brulant l'huile on relibère le CO2 fixé. Le bilan est donc : pas de rejet de C02. (contrairement au pétrôle : le CO2 a été fixé il y a des millions d'années et on relargue tout ce C02 dans l'atmosphère en quelques décennies).
> 
> La limite de l'huile végétale c'est  :
> ...



Peut-être ai-je tort. Certes j'ai été un peu vite. Effectivement l'utilisation de l'huile végétale comme carburant semble s'insérer dans le cycle du carbone. Néanmoins, il faudrait s'interroger sur les mécanismes d'absorption du carbone par les plantes. D'abord les plantes ne prélèvent pas tout leur carbone dans le seul CO2 mais aussi dans l'humus, c'est-à-dire de la matière organique dégradée sur des cycles plus longs que celui de la photosynthèse. Tout le monde connaît l'efficacité des amendements organiques sur la croissance des végétaux. Ensuite, l'absorption proprement dite du CO2 par la photosynthèse est variable selon les végétaux. Le "puit de carbone" subventionné par Pigeot en amazonie est efficace dans la phase de croissance des végétaux, beaucoup moins lorsque ces derniers seront arrivés à mâturité où ils absorbent bcp moins de CO2.
Passées ces subtilités botaniques, il ne peut de toutes façons exister un cycle fermé et au bilan neutre de production/consommation énergétique. Pour toutes les raisons que tu évoques bien entendu, et pour une loi physique générale qui est celle de l'entropie (dégradation irréversible d'une partie de l'énergie dans un processus).
Néanmoins, les biocarburants constitueraient certes une alternative intéressante mais limitée et transitoire. Quoiqu'il en soit je te rejoins sur ta conclusion.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Et foncer dans le cul des gens c'est pas du manque de civisme peut-être ?


Sur une route peut-être, dans une chambre ça se discute


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sur une route peut-être, dans une chambre ça se discute


Il est hors de question que quiconque vienne me foncer dans le cul dans ma chambre!


----------



## Imaginus (25 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un problème de roue libre mais de crétinisme dont tu parles là.
> Le mec arrive trop vite et respecte pas de distances de sécurité c'est tout.
> Roue libre ça veut pas dire freinage d'urgence au contraire, ça veut dire on arrive au cul des voitures arrêtées à 15 kmh parce que ça fait 500 metres qu'on ralentit déjà. et on freine en douceur.



 Et ca serait merveilleux si tout le monde fesait pareil. Remarquez comme certains on le don de tester leur freins helas...



			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Après, je peux rien contre les idiots qui comprennent tout de travers.



Et moi non plus. Tu sais moi j'ai relaté un accident et les paroles du cretin. Apres la conclusion appartient à chacun. 




			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour répondre au mec agressif de tout à l'heure, c'est pas parceque sur la route il y a des agresseurs qui veulent dépasser les limites qu'il faut considérer que le fait de les gêner en roulant noramlement c'est manquer de civisme. Et foncer dans le cul des gens c'est pas du manque de civisme peut-être ?



Absolument d'accord avec toi.



Pour en revenir au theme du thread. Rouler cool profite au porte monnaie et à la voiture.Ca tout le monde l'a compris. Mais on ne roule pas en roue libre.Le point mort c'est quand la voiture est à l'arret et rien d'autre. Et ca ne se discute pas.


----------



## benkenobi (25 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, il faudrait s'interroger sur les mécanismes d'absorption du carbone par les plantes. D'abord les plantes ne prélèvent pas tout leur carbone dans le seul CO2 mais aussi dans l'humus, c'est-à-dire de la matière organique dégradée sur des cycles plus longs que celui de la photosynthèse.


Excuse-moi de m'acharner, mais là encore tu as tort. Les plantes puisent uniquement leur CO2 dans l'atmosphère (si tu ne me crois pas, viens assister à mes TP-TD de L2 de physiologie végétale à l'université de Montpellier II ).
L'humus apporte des minéraux qui permettent une meilleure croissance (azote, phosphate etc...) et favorise donc la fixation du CO2 atmosphérique.

En ce qui concerne le bilan, là encore tu confonds bilan de masse (du carbone) et bilan énergétique (entropie). Le carbone n'apparait ni ne disparait, il est fixé, transformé en sucres, acide gras et autres molécules organiques puis on le brûle sous forme d'huile.

En l'occurence, le bilan n'est pas nul puisque tout le CO2 fixé n'est pas brûlé (notamment parce que toute l'huile n'est pas extraite du végétal) en réalité le bilan va plutôt dans le sens d'une (légère et négligeable) fixation de C02 !!! 

En ce qui concerne le bilan énergétique et sans rentrer dans des calculs compliqués (qui risqueraient de casser le cul à JPmiss et Supermoquette et nous savons qu'il n'ont pas besoin de ça ) dis-toi que l'énergie nécessaire à ce cycle vient du soleil (captée par les plantes, la photosynthèse ça te dit quelque chose ?) et donc c'est une énergie propre !

CQFD à part les limites mentionnées dans mon précédent post !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi de m'acharner, mais là encore tu as tort. Les plantes puisent uniquement leur CO2 dans l'atmosphère (si tu ne me crois pas, viens assister à mes TP de L2 de physiologie végétale à l'université de Montpellier II ).
> L'humus apporte des minéraux qui permettent une meilleure croissance (azote, phosphate etc...) et favorise donc la fixation du CO2 atmosphérique.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le bilan, là encore tu confonds bilan de masse (du carbone) et bilan énergétique (entropie). Le carbone n'apparait ni ne disparait, il est fixé, transformé en sucres, acide gras et autres molécules organiques puis on le brûle sous forme d'huile.
> ...



Bien bien.   Merci de ces précisions et je m'incline.    Ah ces étudiants, ils nous font remarquer que nous oublions bien vite après quelques années de vie professionnelle. C't'agaçant, çà, c't'agaçant... J'ai du être traumatisé par mes (lointains) cours de thermo pour être devenu un obsessionnel de l'entropie !   Néanmoins j'insiste sur un dernier point (excuse-moi, je suis breton...) c'est que la production de ces matières végétales nécessiterait que l'intégralité des moyens de production agronomiques fonctionnent avec ce type d'énergie renouvelable. Ce pour quoi plaide depuis plus de 20 ans un agronome réputé comme Dominique Soltner par exemple. Celui-ci avait calculé qu'une calorie alimentaire dans notre assiette a nécessité 5,5 calories d'énergie fossile pour s'y retrouver. C'est donc pas gagné...


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne me crois pas, viens assister à mes TP de L2 de physiologie végétale à l'université de Montpellier II



Trop j'ai envie de venir voir ça dis donc ...


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Trop j'ai envie de venir voir ça dis donc ...



en même temps on a la chance d'avoir le contenu ici même...benkenobi, tu nous délivres un diplôme si on participe au thread?  

après tout, ça évite des déplacement inutiles et économise des ressources fossiles


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc pas gagné...


Sans doute la phrase la plus réaliste du fil ...


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2006)

Elle existe la bagnole idéale.
Les vroum-vroum-users en ont déjà parlé.
Non seulement elle fonctionne à l'électricité,
mais en plus elle utilise l'énergie cinétique !
Chacune de ses 8 roues est solidaire d'un
moteur électrique. Lorsque ses batteries
sont chargées, seules les 4 roues avant entraînent
le véhicule. Et, là réside un progrès indéniable,
pendant ce temps les 4 autres roues font
tourner leurs moteurs électriques qui se comportent
alors comme des générateurs qui rechargent
les batteries.


----------



## Luc G (25 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque ses batteries
> sont chargées, seules les 4 roues avant entraînent
> le véhicule. Et, là réside un progrès indéniable,
> pendant ce temps les 4 autres roues font
> ...



Euh ! Le mouvement perpétuel, y a pas mal de gens qui ont essayé à une époque mais c'est difficile quand même 

Pour parler autrement un système moteur/générateur avec un rendement supérieur à 100%, c'est rare.

En résumé, aucun intérêt de faire tourner de consommer de l'électricité pour faire tourner des générateurs qui produisent de l'électricité : il y en aura toujours moins à la sortie qu'à l'entrée.  

Quand je dis : aucun intérêt, c'est aucun intérêt énergétique, économiquement ça peut être juteux : EDF a des centrales réversibles (par  exemple les système Montézic-Couesque sur la Truyère) : en heures de pointe, on turbine de l'eau pour vendre de l'électricité cher. En heures creuses on achète de l'électricité pas cher pour remonter, par les turbines qui font office de pompes, l'eau qu'on avait fait descendre avant. Un lac en haut, un lac en bas et ça roule.


----------



## Luc G (25 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> (si tu ne me crois pas, viens assister à mes TP-TD de L2 de physiologie végétale à l'université de Montpellier II ).



Moi, j'aurais plutôt conseillé d'aller traîner du côté de VertBois, c'était plus sympa que les amphis à l'époque mais ça a du bien changer


----------



## fredintosh (25 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Roue libre ça veut pas dire freinage d'urgence au contraire, ça veut dire on arrive au cul des voitures arrêtées à 15 kmh parce que ça fait 500 metres qu'on ralentit déjà. et on freine en douceur.
> 
> Après, je peux rien contre les idiots qui comprennent tout de travers.


M'enfin ?!
Le propre d'un freinage d'urgence, c'est qu'on ne peut pas le prévoir à l'avance ! A tout moment, il faut être en mesure de freiner efficacement, donc ne JAMAIS conduire en roue libre.
Croire que tu es en mesure de juger dans quelles circonstances tu peux te dispenser de cette garantie de sécurité, en d'autres termes croire que tu peux prévoir l'imprévisible est très présomptueux. Même si la vue est dégagée, même s'il n'y a personne sur la route, tu n'es pas à l'abri d'un imprévu (un animal qui traverse la route et hop, bonjour le platane).
Tu parles d'arriver à 15 km/h, mais ça c'est en bout de course. Ca veut dire que lorsque tu éteins le moteur, tu roules sans doute plus vite, non ? Si un obstacle inattendu se présente à ce moment là, je te souhaite bonne chance si tu veux pas finir en taule (au propre ou au figuré).
De toutes façons, les conditions "optimales" pour éteindre le moteur sont tellement rares que je n'en vois vraiment pas l'intérêt sur un plan écologique, sauf pour se donner bonne conscience ou se croire plus malin que les autres. C'est de l'empapaoutage de mouches.

Dommage que cette fausse bonne idée vienne polluer, si j'ose dire, tes autres idées effectivement bien plus intéressantes comme une conduite "zen", tout simplement, et une recherche pour trouver des sources d'énergies moins polluantes.


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2006)

ce qui a été dit ici est parfois vrai, parfois faux... quand on est en roue libre (moteur allumé), certes on consomme peu mais on consomme toujours. Par contre, lorsqu'on freine au frein moteur on ne consomme RIEN. 
J'avoue, j'ai une conduite assez "nerveuse". Par contre je consomme moins que ma copine, qui pourtant a une conduite "très calme" 
Pourquoi? simplement car je n'utilise quasi jamais mes freins... si je vois que ça ralenti devant, je lève le pied (sans embrayer). 
Entre deux feux, j'accélère d'abord assez fort, mais généralement je ne dois freiner qu'a une 20 aine de mètre du suivant, car j'ai levé le pied bien a temps.
Ce qui fait consommer beaucoup c'est freiner et ne pas garder une vitesse constante. 
Les voitures hybrides ont ça de génial qu'elles récupèrent l'énergie au freinage. 
Quant à la vitesse constante, c'est au conducteur d'essayer, tout en respectant la circulation! (rouler à 30 sur une ligne droite de 800m pour ne pas devoir freiner au virage suivant est stupide...)

voila, je me demande ce que je suis venu foutre sur ce forum... depuis que j'ai trouvé le bouton "derniers messages" je perds vachement plus de temps ici moi...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2006)

Bon, bah prenons tout en bloc et faisons un medley de ce que je pense de tout ça, après, libre à vous de me contredire... j'accepte d'autant plus les commentaires quand ils sont constructifs, et ici, ça ne manque pas  :

- rouler moteur coupé est effectivement totalement stupide. Toute voiture moderne fonctionne avec une assistance au freinage non négligeable fournie par le moteur, qui s'appelle le frein moteur. Et c'est sans compter en effet sur les diverses assistances mécaniques et/ou électriques qui ne fonctionnent pas sans l'aide du moteur, à savoir l'ABS, la direction assistée, l'ESP pour les plus équipés, la suspension hydraulique ou pilotée (ok, à part sur les classe S ou les sportives de luxe, c'est rare, mais bon).

- après le fossile, on aura quoi dans les avions??? Franchement, j'aimerais bien le savoir et ça m'inquiète, parce qu'il en va de mon métier (PNC dans une compagnie aérienne)... :affraid:

- rouler à l'huile végétale? En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! Enfin quelque chose qui me réconcilierait avec le diesel ! En effet, le CO2 suivrait un cycle beaucoup plus propre !

- après ce qui sera je pense le plus controversé : à toutes les personnes qui sont là à brailler sur les conducteurs qui roulent vite... Je considèrerais deux classes : ceux qui roulent comme des fous, et ceux qui roulent vite. Exemples simples : un ami possédant une 348ts (Ferrari pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) se permet, sur une autoroute déserte à 6h du mat, une pointe à 230, avec moi comme passager... Après tout, autoroute déserte, qui est concerné à part lui et moi en cas d'accident??? Franchement??? Et n'est-il pas plus dangereux de rouler à 135 dans une Smart, soit la vitesse maximale de la voiture, ou pire, à 110 dans une 2CV, que de rouler à 230 dans une ultrasportive prévue pour les hautes vitesses, avec une limite à 275??? (mon raisonnement ne vaut bien entendu que dans le cas d'une route déserte ou quasiment). Mon deuxième exemple est celui d'un fou, avec qui je ne remonterai jamais : rouler à 120 sur une petite route de campagne, bordée par des fossés et des arbres, sans visibilité, et sans possibilité de se croiser sans faire des man&#339;uvres complexes, là, j'estime ça dangereux !
Tout ça pour dire que tout est relatif dans le terme de vitesse dangereuse...


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

Mettez du fioul dans votre réservoir 
Certains en France le font, pourquoi car le fioul est moins cher (car moins de taxe) mais attention, Bercy a tout prévu et a demandé aux groupes pétroliers de mettrent quelques additifs, qui font sortir une odeur spéciale, que les policiers connaissent 


Le meilleur moyen d'économiser l'essence, c'est de respecter les limitations de vitesse, faire de la marche en ville ou a défaut prendre le bus. Et utiliser des carburants enrichis ( Excellium chez Total ou Ultimate chez BP ...voir enquête dans l'Expansion du mois de mai page 134 ). Et ne surtout pas faire, ce que disent certains (couper le moteur), a tout moment le conducteur doit être maître de son véhicule :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2006)

Respecter les limitations, ce n'est pas vrai pour toutes les voitures 

Par exemple, la 406 1,8L a une boite assez mal étagée, à 90 tu es entre deux vitesses... :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Respecter les limitations, ce n'est pas vrai pour toutes les voitures
> 
> Par exemple, la 406 1,8L a une boite assez mal étagée, à 90 tu es entre deux vitesses... :mouais:


pas trop compris ton truc là naru ..
enfin, je suis content j'ai vu bobby au debut de ce fil!!!:love::love: ah copain!!


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> se permet, sur une autoroute déserte à 6h du mat, une pointe à 230, avec moi comme passager... .



C'est où, les autoroutes désertes à 6h du mat ? Parce que même l'autoroute qui passe en  Lozère, elle n'est jamais déserte 
Et tu ne sais pas à l'avance si elle le sera, à moins de fermer la route, ce que font précisément les écuries de rallyes par exemple, quand ils 'entraînent.  

Sinon, un 2CV à 110, ça roule très bien  (enfin pas en côte ) et les lois de la mécanique font que, si la 2CV est moins sûre pour ses passagers, l'impact de la dite 2CV sur une autre voiture (600 kgs à 110) sera toujours bien plus faible que celui d'une voiture "moderne" même à 110. 

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que par rapport à quelqu'un qui s'amuse à rouler, même à 90, sur une route de campagne étroite...  

De toutes façons, les limitations de vitesse, c'est la loi et vu que je ne vois pas ça comme des lois anti-démocratiques (je sais qu'il y en a qui pensent le contraire ), j'essaye de respecter à peu près la loi qui ne me semble pas si déraisonnable.

PS. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y ait pas de limitations de vitesse, à mon humble avis mal adaptée. L'exemple le plus amusant que je connaisse : Le pas de l'Escalette sur la A75, la vitesse est limitée en descente à 80 (elle était à 70 mais a été remontée, le radar rapportait trop) mais elle est restée limitée à 70 dans l'autre sens en côte ! J'en conclus qu'il est plus difficile de freiner en côte qu'en descente 

PS. à 90, de toutes façons, il y a bien longtemps que je suis en cinquième  sauf si ça monte vraiment beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Depuis que Renault a repris Dacia, les projets foisonnent. 
Voici le dernier en date : une voiture à moins de 5000 dollars qui est est de surcroît la plus économique possible sur sa consommation en carburant :


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2006)

Ah sacrebleu, j'ai raté ce fil où l'on croise tous les fils de leur mère d'écolos du forum...


Alors maintenant que vous tiens, bande de petites tarlouzes à roulettes, je veux que le coupable se dénonce tout de suite, ou je fais un attentat au colza fermenté :

*QUI A PIQUÉ MON VÉLO ?? *​


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

>


Après la deux-chevaux, la un-cheval.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2006)

Celui qu'un pote me vend pour 90 boules ?


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Le mouvement perpétuel, y a pas mal de gens qui ont essayé à une époque mais c'est difficile quand même


Zut ! LucG a vendu la mèche ! ! !

   

Pourtant, il suffit de lancer la conversation, sérieusement, sur un procédé
quelconque qui ne serait qu'un mouvement perpétuel à peine dissimulé,
pour se rendre compte que l'idée est bien ancrée dans les esprits.
L'argument souvent mis en avant étant que la terre tourne toute seule
sans dépenser d'énergie.


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2006)

heu ça a rien à voir ça... si on récupérait l'énergie de la terre qui tourne (en la freinant) elle arrêterait de tourner...
c'est pas possible, c'est tout!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Zut ! LucG a vendu la mèche ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le coup, là, je crois qu'on peut parler d'entropie.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

> Mettez du fioul dans votre réservoir
> Certains en France le font, pourquoi car le fioul est moins cher (car moins de taxe) mais attention, Bercy a tout prévu et a demandé aux groupes pétroliers de mettrent quelques additifs, qui font sortir une odeur spéciale, que les policiers connaissent



Ce qu'on appelle "rouler au rouge" dans nos campagnes. Mais bientôt çà s'ra moins cher de rouler au vrai rouge ! On parle déjà de "millésime" pour les bagnoles... :rose: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Celui qu'un pote me vend pour 90 boules ?



Frais de port compris ???


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas trop compris ton truc là naru ..
> enfin, je suis content j'ai vu bobby au debut de ce fil!!!:love::love: ah copain!!


Bah simple en fait, la boîte de vitesse est mal étagée, ce qui fait que tu te retrouves entre deux vitesses... en 3e, ton moteur est trop rapide (pas sympa niveau confort auditif), et en 4e, il est trop lent (vraiment pas génial pour les reprises)...

Voilà tout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

C'est par ici.


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> heu ça a rien à voir ça... si on récupérait l'énergie de la terre qui tourne (en la freinant) elle arrêterait de tourner...
> c'est pas possible, c'est tout!!


 
D'autant que ça ne sert à rien au contraire!

On peut immédiatement utiliser cette rotation pour tous les déplacements que l'on a à effectuer vers l'Ouest. Il suffit de sauter en l'air et d'attendre, accroché à un ballon gonflé à l'helium que la Terre tourne sous nos pieds et que notre lieu de destination arrive de lui-même!


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2006)

ça fonctionne vers l'est, mais il faut juste etre plus patient  (et recombo)


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que ça ne sert à rien au contraire!
> 
> On peut immédiatement utiliser cette rotation pour tous les déplacements que l'on a à effectuer vers l'Ouest. Il suffit de sauter en l'air et d'attendre, accroché à un ballon gonflé à l'helium que la Terre tourne sous nos pieds et que notre lieu de destination arrive de lui-même!



Pas con. La prochaine fois que je vais à Nantes, j'attends un coup de marin et je prends mon ballon à hélium !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2006)

Fais gaffe au vent quand même 
ou alors, il faut monter assez haut


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas con. La prochaine fois que je vais à Nantes, j'attends un coup de marin et je prends mon ballon à hélium !


 
Fais gaffe, faut être concentré et tout est dans le timing pour ne pas louper l'atterrissage, car si je calcule bien, à nos latitudes, la vitesse linéaire de la Terre est de 20000 km en 24 heures...

C'est donc une vitesse relative proche de mach1 que tu va ressentir accroché à ton ballon à l'helium  . Un moment d'étourderie et tu te retrouves au large d'Ouessant!

Mais une fois qu'on a pris le coup, ça devient con de payer un billet de TGV pour aller de Paris à Nantes!


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2006)

Avec un peu de bol, il prendra un stream, il ira plus vite


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

C'est bien beau vos histoires de ballon, mais pour faire Paris Marseille, on fait comment ?

Nota : avec une voiture de 750 km de long, on ferait paris marseille en 2 minutes à peine, ce qui consommerait encore moins de carburant...


----------



## Pifou (26 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien beau vos histoires de ballon, mais pour faire Paris Marseille, on fait comment ?
> 
> Nota : avec une voiture de 750 km de long, on ferait paris marseille en 2 minutes à peine, ce qui consommerait encore moins de carburant...


 
Oui mais à garer en ville, c'est galère


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

Quand on pense à toute l'énergie cinétique gaspillée par les joueurs de foot qui tapent en dépit du bon sens dans un ballon qui ne leur a pas fait de mal !!!

Pourquoi ne pas construire, sur le modèle de la roue à aubes, une sorte de roue à ballons sur lesquels ils pourraient "s'exprimer" à coups de pieds. La roue entraînerait une génératrice électrique qui fournirait gratuitement de l'électricité à tout le monde.

Les meilleurs footballeux seraient dispensés de retraite à 33 ans et pourraient ainsi se rendre utiles pendant longtemps.


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi reservé seulement aux footballeurs? pourquoi pas les hommes politique:rateau:  :rose:


... sont pas assez costauds ! Mais tous les autres torses bombés, pourqoi pas !


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2006)

Plus le temps passe et plus ce fil devient inintéressant...


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

:mouais: enfin si on parle de gaspillage d'énergie on est dans le sujet non ?


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: enfin si on parle de gaspillage d'énergie on est dans le sujet non ?




Oui mais si on gaspille de l'énergie à parler, cciolll va nous recommander de lever le pied sur le nombre de posts...


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

je me verrais donc obligé de l'approuver


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Comment on peut lever le pied sur un post???


Bizarrement en appuyant sur un bouton (quand on a le permis Modo, bien sûr). 

Bon je hume le parfum de la fermeture, et ce fil va partir.... en roue libre vers le tréfond du  Bar.


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que ça ne sert à rien au contraire!
> 
> On peut immédiatement utiliser cette rotation pour tous les déplacements que l'on a à effectuer vers l'Ouest. Il suffit de sauter en l'air et d'attendre, accroché à un ballon gonflé à l'helium que la Terre tourne sous nos pieds et que notre lieu de destination arrive de lui-même!




le problème c'est que l'air ben il tourne un peu avec aussi... N'empêche, plaisanterie mise à part, la durée de vol entre les USA et l'europe n'est pas la même dans les deux sens!


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> - après ce qui sera je pense le plus controversé : à toutes les personnes qui sont là à brailler sur les conducteurs qui roulent vite... Je considèrerais deux classes : ceux qui roulent comme des fous, et ceux qui roulent vite. Exemples simples : un ami possédant une 348ts (Ferrari pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) se permet, sur une autoroute déserte à 6h du mat, une pointe à 230, avec moi comme passager... Après tout, autoroute déserte, qui est concerné à part lui et moi en cas d'accident??? Franchement??? Et n'est-il pas plus dangereux de rouler à 135 dans une Smart, soit la vitesse maximale de la voiture, ou pire, à 110 dans une 2CV, que de rouler à 230 dans une ultrasportive prévue pour les hautes vitesses, avec une limite à 275??? (mon raisonnement ne vaut bien entendu que dans le cas d'une route déserte ou quasiment). Mon deuxième exemple est celui d'un fou, avec qui je ne remonterai jamais : rouler à 120 sur une petite route de campagne, bordée par des fossés et des arbres, sans visibilité, et sans possibilité de se croiser sans faire des man&#339;uvres complexes, là, j'estime ça dangereux !
> Tout ça pour dire que tout est relatif dans le terme de vitesse dangereuse...


mais c'est hallucinant de lire des trucs comme ça !!! Hallucinant ! Ca prouve bien que les comportements sont pas près de changer.
Allez donc faire les Fangio ton ami et toi.... MAIS SUR UN CIRCUIT FERMÉ !!!! 
Je rejoins LucG sur la notion d'autoroute déserte... ben vi, l'est déserte tant que y'a personne qui passe :rateau: ... et ma foi, il me semble pas que l'être humain soit devin.  

Allez la suite de la rhétorique sera : se sont ceux qui roulent doucement qui provoquent les accidents, parce qu'ils ne savent pas maitriser leur véhicule comme le gars (ou la nana d'ailleurs, parce que ça existe aussi) qui roule à fond les ballons et qui domine sa monture au doigt et à l'oeil. La bonne blague !!

Puis-je te poser une question Naru ?? Tu as déjà eu un accident de voiture ??

Bon, et puis pour en revenir un peu au sujet ... ça fait quand même 30 ans qu'on sait que le tout pétrole ne durera pas. Tout est allé dans le sens inverse de la logique, à savoir consommer moins.
Ben maintenant, va falloir peut-être se faire à l'idée qu'à un moment donné, il y aura un retour en arrière de nos sociétés. Parce que si aucunes énergie ne peut remplacer le pétrole, ben y'a pas d'autre issue.


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Zut ! LucG a vendu la mèche ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse-moi, c'est vrai que j'aurais du attendre un peu, ça aurait pu être rigolo 

Sinon, quand les gens en auront marre d'entendre parler d'entropie, on pourra passer à l'exergie histoire de varier les plaisirs.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2006)

Vous êts cons: il suffit de ne prendre que des descentes.


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi, c'est vrai que j'aurais du attendre un peu, ça aurait pu être rigolo
> 
> Sinon, quand les gens en auront marre d'entendre parler d'entropie, on pourra passer à l'exergie histoire de varier les plaisirs.


Rigolo, oui, mais ne t'excuse pas.

Un de mes copains, Auvergnat, ne quittait jamais son Opinel et on l'avait surnommé Opi.
Lorsqu'il venait à la maison, on attendait son coup de sonnette pour hurler "Entre Opi ".
Bof !

:sleep:


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi reservé seulement aux footballeurs? pourquoi pas les hommes politique:rateau:  :rose:



Pour eux un parc d'éolienne me semble le mieux adapté


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous êts cons: il suffit de ne prendre que des descentes.



Tu rigoles, mais je me rappelle d'un gars qui avait prétendu trouver une route qui descendait presque tout le temps pour aller de Lozère vers la plaine gardoise, il me semble. Bon d'accord, ça n'est pas si étonnant.

Mais il avait trouvé une autre route pour le retour, pareil ! elle descendait presque tout le temps.


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rigolo, oui, mais ne t'excuse pas.
> 
> Un de mes copains, Auvergnat, ne quittait jamais son Opinel et on l'avait surnommé Opi.
> Lorsqu'il venait à la maison, on attendait son coup de sonnette pour hurler "Entre Opi ".
> ...



Il avait qu'à avoir un Laguiole, non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

*"Entre Opi, Grand Moulin!"* 
dit-on d'un véhicule à grosse cylindrée présentant un mauvais rendement énergétique. :rateau:


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *"Entre Opi, Grand Moulin!"*
> dit-on d'un véhicule à grosse cylindrée présentant un mauvais rendement énergétique. :rateau:


Grand moulin hydraulique avec une roue à aubes... et voilà !

Bientôt la roue à ballons...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est hallucinant de lire des trucs comme ça !!! Hallucinant ! Ca prouve bien que les comportements sont pas près de changer.
> Allez donc faire les Fangio ton ami et toi.... MAIS SUR UN CIRCUIT FERMÉ !!!!
> Je rejoins LucG sur la notion d'autoroute déserte... ben vi, l'est déserte tant que y'a personne qui passe :rateau: ... et ma foi, il me semble pas que l'être humain soit devin.
> 
> ...


Pas si hallucinant que ça... et non, on ne maîtrise jamais tout. Mais à différents degrés...

Et OUI, une voiture faite pour rouler vite sera moins dangereuse à une vitesse au-dessus de la limitation qu'une simple smart !

Et OUI, il est dangereux de dépasser ces limitations dans une circulation dense !

Faut pas être fou non plus !


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2006)

d'ailleurs ya moins de tués proportionnellement sur les autoroute en allemagne qu'en france... Preuve que c'est pas la vitesse qui est dangereux, mais la vitesse NON ADAPTÉE!

enfin bref


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

Hors-sujet, d'avance esscusez nous... :rose:  



			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pas si hallucinant que ça... et non, on ne maîtrise jamais tout. Mais à différents degrés...
> 
> Et OUI, une voiture faite pour rouler vite sera moins dangereuse à une vitesse au-dessus de la limitation qu'une simple smart !
> 
> ...


et voilà !!! j'avais dit hein que la rhétorique allait aller dans ce sens !!

d'accord ne pas dépasser les limitations dans une circulation dense... mais dense, c'est quoi la définition... quand les pare-chocs se touchent, que les bagnoles avance par petits centimètres ?? :rateau: ... ah là c'est sûr !!!
et on maitrise encore moins à grande vitesse, que ce soit un plume (la Smart) une grosse berline ou une ultrasportive. A condition d'avoir un brevet de pilote de course peut-être, et encore... 
La sensation de sécurité apportée par les grosses bagnoles en comparaison d'un petit pot de yaourt ne veut pas dire qu'on est sécurité.  
Et enfin oui une grosse bagnole protègera sans plus ses occupants, mais si elle a le malheur d'entrer en collision avec une bagnole plus petite.... ça fait mal, très très mal pour le occupants du pot de yaourt. Mais ça bien sûr, hein, la majeure partie des possesseurs de grosses bagnoles s'en battent grave les b*rnes, du moment que EUX ne crèvent pas !!


Par contre, tu n'as pas répondu à la question : tu as déjà eu un accident de voiture ?? (je sais, tu me diras que ça ne me regarde pas... j'aimerai savoir pourtant  )


----------



## House M.D. (26 Avril 2006)

Déjà vécu oui. Et plusieurs fois, j'ai été pilote de karting aussi, donc pas qu'en 4 roues carrossées.

Je crois que de toute façon, ce n'est pas la peine de continuer la discussion plus loin, tu resteras sur ton point de vue, et moi sur le mien...


----------



## Luc G (27 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et OUI, une voiture faite pour rouler vite sera moins dangereuse à une vitesse au-dessus de la limitation qu'une simple smart !



La smart, la 2CV : je ne sais pas si c'est très représentatif du parc automobile 

Une voiture de sport a des possibilités que n'a pas une voiture petite ou moyenne, je veux bien le croire. Mais les voitures actuelles ne sont pas des savonnettes à 130 km/heure. En ce sens, sur une autoroute sèche, elles sont relativement "sûres".

Par contre, les conducteurs sur l'autoroute ne sont pas des pilotes de course : pas seulement parce qu'ils n'ont pas les mêmes capacités ou le même entraînement mais aussi parce qu'ils roulent dans d'autres conditions : en rentrant du boulot crevés, en rentrant des vacances crevés, parce qu'ils ont trop fait la fête la veille, ou qu'ils dépriment, ou qu'ils sont trop contents que la France ait gagne la coupe du monde de foot (quoi, je me trompe  ) , parce qu'ils sont distraits par les passagers, le paysage, l'autoradio, que sais-je encore. On ne peut pas le leur reprocher (enfin quand ils n'abusent pas : j'en ai vu, mais c'était en ville en train de conduire avec les coudes, un téléphone dans une main, une cigarette dans l'autre : elle ne devait pas tenir au bec, celle-là ), les conducteurs, sauf sur les pistes, sont des humains, il ne faut jamais l'oublier.  

J'aurai tendance à penser que ces aspects humains (et le peu de statistiques que j'ai vues sur le sujet ne semble pas me contredire) jouent plus que le fait d'avoir une voiture de sport ou une bête clio ou 206. Le conducteur qui a une voiture de sport, adoptet-t-il réellement le comportement d'un pilote de course ? Si oui, ça ne doit pas être très marrant pour le(la) passager(e). Et puis quel dommage de ne pas voir dans un trajet autre chose qu'un chronomètre entre deux points. Depuis que je suis gamin, je fais le trajet entre la Lozère et le sud par la nationale 9 puis aujourd'hui par l'autoroute A75. En respectant les limitations, je mets deux fois de temps que lorsqu'il n'y avait pas de limitation de vitesse et ça m'arrange bien. Mais surtout, je ne me suis pas encore lassé des paysages et, pour moi, faire le trajet, ce n'est pas seulement aller d'un point A à un point B  Et s'il me prenait l'envie d'essayer d'aller vraiment vite, je pense que je chercherai un endroit vraiment fait pour ça, et pas un endroit qui semble le permettre. 

La vitesse n'est sûrement pas la cause unique de la majorité des accidents, mais elle les facilite d'une part, les aggrave d'autre part. Je veux bien croire que les limitations en agacent certains mais grandir, c'est aussi apprendre à faire des compromis, surtout pour des choses qui, à mon humble avis, n'ont rien à voir avec les grands mots : la liberté, etc. Si un truc aussi terre à terre qu'une limitation de vitesse était capable de mettre à mal la liberté, ce serait bien triste.


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà vécu oui. Et plusieurs fois, j'ai été pilote de karting aussi, donc pas qu'en 4 roues carrossées.
> 
> Je crois que de toute façon, ce n'est pas la peine de continuer la discussion plus loin, tu resteras sur ton point de vue, et moi sur le mien...


 remercie ta bonne étoile.  

effectivement ça n'aboutira à rien, chacun prêche pour ça paroisse.  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les conducteurs sur l'autoroute ne sont pas des pilotes de course : pas seulement parce qu'ils n'ont pas les mêmes capacités ou le même entraînement mais aussi parce qu'ils roulent dans d'autres conditions : en rentrant du boulot crevés, en rentrant des vacances crevés, parce qu'ils ont trop fait la fête la veille, ou qu'ils dépriment, ou qu'ils sont trop contents que la France ait gagne la coupe du monde de foot (quoi, je me trompe  ) , parce qu'ils sont distraits par les passagers, le paysage, l'autoradio, que sais-je encore. On ne peut pas le leur reprocher (enfin quand ils n'abusent pas : j'en ai vu, mais c'était en ville en train de conduire avec les coudes, un téléphone dans une main, une cigarette dans l'autre : elle ne devait pas tenir au bec, celle-là ), les conducteurs, sauf sur les pistes, sont des humains, il ne faut jamais l'oublier.
> 
> J'aurai tendance à penser que ces aspects humains (et le peu de statistiques que j'ai vues sur le sujet ne semble pas me contredire) jouent plus que le fait d'avoir une voiture de sport ou une bête clio ou 206. Le conducteur qui a une voiture de sport, adoptet-t-il réellement le comportement d'un pilote de course ?


 voilà !!! c'est excatement ça !! on conduit avec ses tracas quotidiens, ses joies, ses peines, ses périodes de chômage, ses... enfin tout ce qui fait une vie et qui, quand on est au volant peut perturber la concentration. 

LucG, la sagesse incarnée


----------



## House M.D. (27 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le conducteur qui a une voiture de sport, adoptet-t-il réellement le comportement d'un pilote de course ? Si oui, ça ne doit pas être très marrant pour le(la) passager(e).



Mmmm, on va encore me taxer de vil représentant d'une marque, mais je voulais juste faire une remarque sur ce point : l'exaltation de la conduite ou de la présence dans une sportive (une vraie hein, pas une "GTI" ou autre sobriquets) comme une Ferrari, une Porsche 911, une Bugatti Veyron (sisi, déjà eu l'occasion) ou autre superbes félines, est franchement incroyable quand le conducteur s'en donne à cur joie dans les courbes d'une belle route de montagne.

Maintenant, comme je l'ai déjà dit à plusieurs reprises du temps où je le suivais à mon père, "Pas la peine de faire de la montagne avec ta misérable R5/405/406 (rayez la mention inutile suivant l'époque), ça me gonfle, je m'endors et on arrive moins vite."...


----------



## Nephou (27 Avril 2006)

Si c'est pour les courbes vaut mieux le faire en circuit comme ça tu gaches ni les paysages de montagne qui passent trop vite ni le silence qui va si bien avec et tu risques moins de te prendre quelqu'un en face dans un lacet


----------



## House M.D. (27 Avril 2006)

Euuuh, on évite de morde sur le terrain des autres hein


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

C'est devenu un fil sur la conduite automobile ? J'ai beaucoup à apprendre ...

Pour en revenir sur la question de la consommation, de l'économie de carburant et _tutti quanti_, il ne vous est jamais venu à l'esprit que tous ces chiffres, toutes ces données dont nous sommes saturés tous les jours, tout ceci pourrait très bien n'être qu'une vue extrêmement réductrice de l'activité économique. 
Autrement dit, qu'il est peut-être (sans doute, même) possible de définir _autrement_ les critères de la croissance, entre autres celui du PIB. Depuis 1945, un certain nombre d'évolutions importantes sociales et économiques ont eu lieu, dont je me demande si elles sont vraiment évaluées justement par nos amis les économistes (ou pseudo-économistes, plutôt) qui nous assaillent de toutes parts.
Là, c'était pour recadrer "Café du Commerce" un fil qui partait tout droit vers "J'attaque à donf' avec toutes mes soupapes et mes chevaux avec moi"


----------



## Luc G (27 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> LucG, la sagesse incarnée



Oui, enfin, c'est peut-être l'impression que ça donne sur les forums, dans la vraie vie, c'est une autre paire de manches


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Car le forum n'est pas la vraie vie  
On m'aurait menti   !!


----------



## Luc G (27 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait menti   !!



Dans la vraie vie, ou sur les forums ?


----------



## ccciolll (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous êts cons: il suffit de ne prendre que des descentes.



Tu viens de découvrir  l'origine de l'exode rural.

Les mon,tagnes se désertifient car elles sont habités par des sales rdins qui veulent pas dépenser le carburant pour rmonter.

De fait, il finissent par aller habiter dans la bassin parisien.

C'est mathématique. Merci JPMiss, belle leçon de sociologie !


----------



## ccciolll (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs ya moins de tués proportionnellement sur les autoroute en allemagne qu'en france... Preuve que c'est pas la vitesse qui est dangereux, mais la vitesse NON ADAPTÉE!
> 
> enfin bref



Oui, c'est à ça que servent les panneaux de limitation, justement.

Sinon on dirait "c'est 130 partout" et puis basta et ça ferait autant de panneau en moins à apprendre au code.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs ya moins de tués proportionnellement sur les autoroute en allemagne qu'en france... Preuve que c'est pas la vitesse qui est dangereux, mais la vitesse NON ADAPTÉE!
> 
> enfin bref


Tu oublies une donnée importante : 
En allemagne, sur autoroute, quand la vitesse est limitée (et elle l'est à pas mal d'endroit), les conducteurs respectent cette limitation, parfois à 80km/h 

Tu peux que j'ai vu, les autoroutes allemandes sont surprenantes pour le petit français que je suis : quand il y a un panneau "80" sur l'autoroute, les gens freinent 
En France, quand il y a un panneau, les gens arretent d'accélerer (je sais, je caricature...)


----------



## ccciolll (27 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est devenu un fil sur la conduite automobile ? J'ai beaucoup à apprendre ...
> 
> Pour en revenir sur la question de la consommation, de l'économie de carburant et _tutti quanti_, il ne vous est jamais venu à l'esprit que tous ces chiffres, toutes ces données dont nous sommes saturés tous les jours, tout ceci pourrait très bien n'être qu'une vue extrêmement réductrice de l'activité économique.
> Autrement dit, qu'il est peut-être (sans doute, même) possible de définir _autrement_ les critères de la croissance, entre autres celui du PIB. Depuis 1945, un certain nombre d'évolutions importantes sociales et économiques ont eu lieu, dont je me demande si elles sont vraiment évaluées justement par nos amis les économistes (ou pseudo-économistes, plutôt) qui nous assaillent de toutes parts.
> Là, c'était pour recadrer "Café du Commerce" un fil qui partait tout droit vers "J'attaque à donf' avec toutes mes soupapes et mes chevaux avec moi"



Il y a de nombreux économistes qui ne considèrent pas le PIB comme un indicateur sérieux et en préconisent d'autres.

Mais ils ne passent pas à la télévision.

Tiens et je vais encore relancer le fil du post dans une autre direction (wouha ha ha ha).
Avec Tchernobyl+20 en ce moment, on a plein de messieurs de EDF, AREVA et compagnie qui viennent nous raconter leur salades. Alors il y a un point qui m'agace particulièrement, quand il disent "une centrale ne produit pas de CO2".
Et le chantier titanesque pour construire la centrale, il produit quoi ? De la sciure et du crottin ? Je savais pas que les centrales étaient construites en bois avec de la traction animale et en récupérant des terrains sur lequels ne poussait ni flore ni faune&#8230;

Allez-y , lachez-vous sur le nucléaire, on va en avoir pour 5 pages encore ! Kssss, ksssss !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies une donnée importante :
> En allemagne, sur autoroute, quand la vitesse est limitée (et elle l'est à pas mal d'endroit), les conducteurs respectent cette limitation, parfois à 80km/h
> 
> Tu peux que j'ai vu, les autoroutes allemandes sont surprenantes pour le petit français que je suis : quand il y a un panneau "80" sur l'autoroute, les gens freinent
> En France, quand il y a un panneau, les gens arretent d'accélerer (je sais, je caricature...)



Je confirme pour avoir été régulièrement an Allemagne pendant 3 ans car je bossais pour une boîte allemande. La vision des autoroutes allemandes qu'on a ici est mythique. On s'imagine les allemands roulant sur des centaine de km en vitesse libre. En réalité il y a de nombreuses portions limitées, notamment dès qu'il y a des zones avec échangeurs c'est au moins limité à 120. C'est d'ailleurs surprenant au début de voir tout le monde fortement ralentir après une (petite) portion en vitesse libre ! De plus, ces autoroutes sont souvent en travaux, ce qui fait d'autant baisser le vitesse moyenne. Il y a un mot qu'il faut tout de suite apprendre c'est "Umleitung" qui signifie "Déviation" et non pas une ville vers laquelle se rendent toutes les autoroutes allemandes !!!


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

Merdre, moi qui croyait qu'Umleitung, c'était la Rome allemande !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merdre, moi qui croyait qu'Umleitung, c'était la Rome allemande !


 
Ouaips ! Comme moi j'croyais que la GmbH était une Hénorme firme allemande !


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est devenu un fil sur la conduite automobile ? J'ai beaucoup à apprendre ...
> 
> Pour en revenir sur la question de la consommation, de l'économie de carburant et _tutti quanti_, il ne vous est jamais venu à l'esprit que tous ces chiffres, toutes ces données dont nous sommes saturés tous les jours, tout ceci pourrait très bien n'être qu'une vue extrêmement réductrice de l'activité économique.
> Autrement dit, qu'il est peut-être (sans doute, même) possible de définir _autrement_ les critères de la croissance, entre autres celui du PIB. Depuis 1945, un certain nombre d'évolutions importantes sociales et économiques ont eu lieu, dont je me demande si elles sont vraiment évaluées justement par nos amis les économistes (ou pseudo-économistes, plutôt) qui nous assaillent de toutes parts.



Et?


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies une donnée importante :
> En allemagne, sur autoroute, quand la vitesse est limitée (et elle l'est à pas mal d'endroit), les conducteurs respectent cette limitation, parfois à 80km/h
> 
> Tu peux que j'ai vu, les autoroutes allemandes sont surprenantes pour le petit français que je suis : quand il y a un panneau "80" sur l'autoroute, les gens freinent
> En France, quand il y a un panneau, les gens arretent d'accélerer (je sais, je caricature...)




Justement. Les limitations de vitesses doivent être adaptées, au trafic et au tracé de la route. Si vous estimez que rouler à 200km/h est "en toutes circonstances" dangereux, je pense que deux raisons peuvent expliquer cela :

1. Les français sont d'exécrables conducteurs (et donc effectivement, c'est dangereux)
2. Les voitures conduites par les français sont très mauvaises (et donc effectivement, c'est dangereux).

Celui qui continue à prétendre que rouler à 200 en porsche sur une autoroute rectiligne et dégagée (= pas de voiture en vue, avec une vue qui porte à un ou deux km) est simplement un jaloux qui ne peut pas se payer de porsche! 

sorry pour le coté provoc, mais sur le fond je suis assez d'accord avec moi!


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Justement. Les limitations de vitesses doivent être adaptées, au trafic et au tracé de la route. Si vous estimez que rouler à 200km/h est "en toutes circonstances" dangereux, je pense que deux raisons peuvent expliquer cela :
> 
> 1. Les français sont d'exécrables conducteurs (et donc effectivement, c'est dangereux)
> 2. Les voitures conduites par les français sont très mauvaises (et donc effectivement, c'est dangereux).
> ...



Tu vois souvent une autoroute avec personne dessus, à 1 ou 2 km, qui soit rectiligne et degagée (et en bonne état) :mouais:


> 2. Les voitures conduites par les français sont très mauvaises (et donc effectivement, c'est dangereux).


Donc, les voitures allemandes conduitent par des français sont tres mauvaises :mouais:
Et avoir une porsche, je m'en contrefous, mais alors 

Si tu as les moyens d'avoir une porsche ou une voiture comme ça, tu peux aussi te payer des séances sur un circuit, ou la piste est prévu pour rouler vite, en sécurité


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Et?


Bin, ce que tu veux ... Moi, tu sais, l'économie ... J'essaye juste de gérer ma maison


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois souvent une autoroute avec personne dessus, à 1 ou 2 km, qui soit rectiligne et degagée (et en bonne état) :mouais:


ben yen a en tous cas autant en france qu'en Allemagne! et aux USA crois moi ya que ça!



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, les voitures allemandes conduitent par des français sont tres mauvaises :mouais:


ben non, quand un français conduit une voiture allemande on se retrouve au point 1 de mon explication ci dessus!   



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et avoir une porsche, je m'en contrefous, mais alors


Donc c'est définitivement dans la catégorie 1 que tu te trouves!!! (re )


----------



## ccciolll (27 Avril 2006)

Ouais, éh, z'êtes même pas drôle, personne a mordu à mes hameçons sur le nucléaire "civil" et la sociologie appliquée.

Pffff.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, éh, z'êtes même pas drôle, personne a mordu à mes hameçons sur le nucléaire "civil" et la sociologie appliquée.
> 
> Pffff.



Ben faut dire aussi que t'avais mis la barre très haut niveau ânerie :affraid: :hosto:   : 



			
				unchtifumé a dit:
			
		

> ...Et le dernier des petits plaisirs, c'est celui de parcourir les 400 dernier metres qui me séparent du boulot ou de chez moi avec le moteur coupé, c'est suffisant pour finir le chemin et stationner. Et là, on roule VRAIMENT sans consommer un centilitre d'"essence. C'est que 400 metres, soit, mais comme c'est agréable !!!



Dieu (m'tripote) que je suis content de ne plus circuler qu'occasionnellement sur les routes de mon cher plat pays...


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... il suffit de ne prendre que des descentes.


Ne nous attardons pas sur les symptômes d'une bonne descente.   

Revenons à nos moutons, l'explication de l'origine de l'exode rural par cccioiiilili (!) laisse à désirer car tous les ploucs qui ont quitté leur montagne n'ont plus qu'une envie lorsqu'ils sont devenus citadins d'en bas : aller aux sports d'hiver !!! Et vas-y que je te grimpe tout en haut des pistes de ski !  Quel gâchis !

Mesures à prendre de toute urgence :
- Supprimer tous les hélicos, téléphériques, remonte-pente, tire-fesses, etc. Les skieurs devront atteindre le début de la piste par leurs propres moyens.
- Tout skieur descendant passerait obligatoirement et à des intervalles réguliers, sur des roues à aubes à demi enfouies dans la piste. L' action des skieurs sur les aubes (hum !!!) mettrait la roue en mouvement et ferait fonctionner une génératrice électrique. L' énergie cinético-gravitationnelle des skieurs se transformerait ainsi en énergie électrique utile à tous et gratuite.
- Les détails techniques restent à mettre au point pour éviter les accidents redoutés par les responsables de la Sécu.

Alors les skieux, comme les footballeux, seront utiles à la société (voir là haut sur la montagne la roue à ballons).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Alors les skieux, comme les footballeux, seront utiles à la société (voir plus haut la roue à ballons).



On peut les traire ou les tondre ; leur viande n'est pas trop coriace?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Si on supprime la secu pour les sportifs, on peut les exploiter au mieux 




Patoch : Laisse tomber, ils sont trop coriaces, y'a pas un gramme de graisse pour attendrir la viande dans ces bêtes là


----------



## Pifou (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ben yen a en tous cas autant en france qu'en Allemagne! et aux USA crois moi ya que ça!


 
C'est vrai que les routes américaines sont pour beaucoup de longues lignes droites (sur des dizaines de kilomètres, voire beaucoup plus :sleep: ) ; par contre, je ne te conseille pas de rouler à 200 km/h avec ta Porsche (environ 125 mph) parce que tu risques fortement de te retrouver la tête sur le capot, menotté dans le dos (vécu par un collègue d'une amie qui vit en Caroline du Sud pour un dépassement de 10 mph seulement), les policiers américains ne badinant pas avec les excès de vitesse ...


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les routes américaines sont pour beaucoup de longues lignes droites (sur des dizaines de kilomètres, voire beaucoup plus :sleep: ) ; par contre, je ne te conseille pas de rouler à 200 km/h avec ta Porsche (environ 125 mph) parce que tu risques fortement de te retrouver la tête sur le capot, menotté dans le dos (vécu par un collègue d'une amie qui vit en Caroline du Sud pour un dépassement de 10 mph seulement), les policiers américains ne badinant pas avec les excès de vitesse ...




t'inquiète, je vis là bas depuis presque un an maintenant, et je peux te dire que les choses ont bien changé... quand je vais vers chicago ou St Louis, c'est des belles routes droites et la limitation est à 65mph. je roule aux environ de 75-80 (ma voiture ne peut pas beaucoup plus ;-) et je me fais passer par des camions (sisi!) à au moins 85, et des voitures au dela des 90... 
En gros ça dépend beaucoup des états... certains sont très controlés, d'autre moins, et dans le montana par exemple, il n'y a pas de limitation pendant la journée...


----------



## Pifou (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, je vis là bas depuis presque un an maintenant, et je peux te dire que les choses ont bien changé... quand je vais vers chicago ou St Louis, c'est des belles routes droites et la limitation est à 65mph. je roule aux environ de 75-80 (ma voiture ne peut pas beaucoup plus ;-) et je me fais passer par des camions (sisi!) à au moins 85, et des voitures au dela des 90...
> En gros ça dépend beaucoup des états... certains sont très controlés, d'autre moins, et dans le montana par exemple, il n'y a pas de limitation pendant la journée...


 
Je savais qu'il y avait des différences entre états (que ce soit dans les limitations de vitesse ou dans leur respect), mais je ne pensais pas qu'elles étaient à ce point 
Témoignage intéressant en tout cas


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> et dans le montana par exemple, il n'y a pas de limitation pendant la journée...


 
y'a des gens qui vivent dans le montana?   

:rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qui vivent dans le montana?
> 
> :rateau:


Ben normalement, y'a juste des bêtes sauvages et des trappeurs. Je savais pas qu'ils avaient fait des routes.
Ils auraient la télé couleur et des frigos, aussi, vous croyez ??? 



Bon, en tout cas, je sais pas comment ils vous est venu à l'idée saugrenue de parler de la conduite aux US dans un fil sur les économies d'energie des véhicules.
Parce que c'est quand même un pays dont l'actuel président a érigé le droit d'avoir un 4x4 qui consomme 25l au 100 par foyer comme droit fondamental.... Enfin, j'exagère, il faut que les véhicules soient à de nouvelles normes d'ici 2011...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

Les gros cons, il leur faut du lourd pour trimbaler leurs lipides...


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les gros cons, il leur faut du lourd pour trimbaler leurs lipides...



Je comprends pas... ??? 

Tu veux dire par là que si y'a plein de 4x4 en Corse, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup d'exploitations oléicoles dirigées par des connauds ???


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qui vivent dans le montana?
> 
> :rateau:


 
Bah y'a au moins Dick Rivers non ?


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en tout cas, je sais pas comment ils vous est venu à l'idée saugrenue de parler de la conduite aux US dans un fil sur les économies d'energie des véhicules.
> Parce que c'est quand même un pays dont l'actuel président a érigé le droit d'avoir un 4x4 qui consomme 25l au 100 par foyer comme droit fondamental.... Enfin, j'exagère, il faut que les véhicules soient à de nouvelles normes d'ici 2011...


c'est clair qu'on s'est éloignés du sujet 

concernant les normes, il faut avoir conscience qu'à ce jour, il n'existe *aucune* norme en matière de consommation / émissions de CO2 des véhicules, contrairement à d'autres pollutions des véhicules. C'est un domaine dans lequel nous sommes bien en retard, et on s'est accrochés, à l'échelle européenne, à des accords volontaires des constructeurs (=aucun engagement contraignant) pour un objectif en 2008 qui ne sera pas tenu.
Rezba, la norme dont tu parles est très certainement une norme sur les autres émissions polluantes (Nox, particules), pas le CO2


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'on s'est éloignés du sujet
> 
> concernant les normes, il faut avoir conscience qu'à ce jour, il n'existe *aucune* norme en matière de consommation / émissions de CO2 des véhicules, contrairement à d'autres pollutions des véhicules. C'est un domaine dans lequel nous sommes bien en retard, et on s'est accrochés, à l'échelle européenne, à des accords volontaires des constructeurs (=aucun engagement contraignant) pour un objectif en 2008 qui ne sera pas tenu.



Il existe une norme sur l'émission de co2 en France, elle influence la taxe sur les véhicules de sociétés, depuis le 1er janvier 2006. Bien peu de chose...



> Rezba, la norme dont tu parles est très certainement une norme sur les autres émissions polluantes (Nox, particules), pas le CO2



Oh, même pas. Bush s'inquiète de la dépendance au pétrole de ses chers concitoyens. La norme dont il est question concerne la consommation au 100 kms....


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Tiens ben un autre truc : réduire la consommation d'essence globale ça passe aussi par acheter des produits qui sont cultivés pas loin de chez soi, plutôt que d'achter des fraises qui viennent de l'autre bout du monde...

hop, comment fusionner ce fil avec " quoi y'a à bouffer tantôt" dans lequel on apprend qu'en suisse ils achètent des fraises...

:mouais:


----------



## duracel (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qui vivent dans le montana?
> 
> :rateau:


 
Ben non, c'est pour cela qu'il n'y a pas de limitation. Les gens passent vite et ne s'arrete pas. Passer une nuit dans le montana, brrrrrrr..............


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, c'est pour cela qu'il n'y a pas de limitation. Les gens passent vite et ne s'arrete pas. Passer une nuit dans le montana, brrrrrrr..............


 
En fait, c'est comme à Charleville Mézieres :  quand t'y passes une nuit, c'est que t'es tombé en panne et quand tu y habites, c'est que t'as pas eu les moyens de réparer...


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une norme sur l'émission de co2 en France, elle influence la taxe sur les véhicules de sociétés, depuis le 1er janvier 2006. Bien peu de chose...


non ce n'est pas une norme, juste une incitation fiscale  Libre à toi de choisir le véhicule qui te plait.

une norme stipule si un véhicule peut, ou pas, être mis sur le marché. C'est le cas des normes successives euro 1 à 4 qui imposent des limites pour les principaux polluants locaux responsables de la formation de l'ozone ou des maladies respiratoires. Si un modèle dépasse les normes, il est interdit sur le territoire de l'UE (niveau européen obligatoire pour agir puisqu'obligation de garantir la libre circulation des marchandises )

Pour le CO2 quedalle, juste des dispositions fiscales disparates suivant les pays, permettant d'orienter vaguement l'achat. Si d'ailleurs un état refusait sur son sol de véhicules trop émetteurs en CO2, ce serait contraire au traité. Même une nouvelle taxe trop élevée serait susceptible d'être attaquée puisque entrave au marché 

La vignette, supprimée en 2001, était _grosso modo _linéaire suivant les émissions de CO2. Sa suppression a été évaluée à l'équivalent de 15% de l'effort requis par le plan climat 2 ans plus tard 

pourquoi cette absence de norme? tout simplement que norme sur le CO2 induisent directement norme sur les puissances -> un changement total d'approche d'une industrie dans les arguments ont toujours été fondés sur la puissance et la performance.

résultat: le secteur des transports est le seul qui dérape dangeureusement (avec le résidentiel) alors que tous les autres secteurs ont progressé.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

Ce thread part en roue libre...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread part en roue libre...


Personne pour couper le contact?


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour couper le contact?



Je ne sais pas , on apprend pleins de choses qui ne nous serviront pas dans la vie ,il est vrai :rateau:


:modo:


----------



## ccciolll (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est comme à Charleville Mézieres :  quand t'y passes une nuit, c'est que t'es tombé en panne et quand tu y habites, c'est que t'as pas eu les moyens de réparer...



Tiens, t'y es passé aussi ?


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qui vivent dans le montana?
> :rateau:





			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est comme à Charleville Mézieres :  quand t'y passes une nuit, c'est que t'es tombé en panne et quand tu y habites, c'est que t'as pas eu les moyens de réparer...



MDR!!!  
 n'empeche c'est vraiment superbe le montana... ok c'est LE trou paumé, mais c'est superbe...
Au nord du Glacier National Park, un des plus beau endroits des USA (juste après le far west à mon avis!)

_*[image qui devrait encore être plus grande] 

bisous by Nephou
*_


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben normalement, y'a juste des bêtes sauvages et des trappeurs. Je savais pas qu'ils avaient fait des routes.
> Ils auraient la télé couleur et des frigos, aussi, vous croyez ???


Ils ont aussi des problèmes écologiques gratinés en prévision, apparemment, _cf. _"Collapse" le dernier livre de Jared Diamond où le Montana est un des sujets abordés.
D'ailleurs, le problème de la gestion de cet état devant la modification de la population, de la nature etc. est intéressant. Encore une fois, le rôle accepté ou refusé de l'état (fédéral ou pas) pour cette gestion est un élément clef des problèmes et des solutions.

Mais ce n'est pas directement lié à l'économie du carburant ni à Robert Redford, je vous l'accorde.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ce qui a été dit ici est parfois vrai, parfois faux... quand on est en roue libre (moteur allumé), certes on consomme peu mais on consomme toujours. Par contre, lorsqu'on freine au frein moteur on ne consomme RIEN.
> J'avoue, j'ai une conduite assez "nerveuse". Par contre je consomme moins que ma copine, qui pourtant a une conduite "très calme"
> Pourquoi? simplement car je n'utilise quasi jamais mes freins... si je vois que ça ralenti devant, je lève le pied (sans embrayer).
> Entre deux feux, j'accélère d'abord assez fort, mais généralement je ne dois freiner qu'a une 20 aine de mètre du suivant, car j'ai levé le pied bien a temps.
> Ce qui fait consommer beaucoup c'est freiner et ne pas garder une vitesse constante.



Là ça m'intéresse vivement ce que tu dis.

Une auto qui roulerait embrayage enfoncé (ou au point mort, pour la question théorique sur la conso que je veux poser c'est kif-kif) consommerait toujours de l'essence car le ralenti tourne, ça on est d'accord.

Par contre, tu m'écris ici que d'actionner le frein moteur ne consommerait pas ? Peux tu me l'expliquer en détail.
Car quand j'utilise le frein moteur, j'entends clairement le moteur gronder, ce sont les pistons qui tournent, forcément, mais cela fait entrer du carburant, non ? Pourquoi n'y aurait il plus d'essence qui arriverait dans le carbu ? Ya pas de raison. Pour moi, en frein moteur, il y a au moins le dosage "ralenti" qui est absorbé, plus le dosage "aspiré" par l'emballement des pistons, d'où le bruit caractéristique du freinage avec frein moteur que je connais bien puisque je le pratique couramment (j'appelle ça mon assistance-freinage de pauvre).


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Ça existe encore les carbus ?


----------



## fredintosh (28 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> d'où le bruit caractéristique du freinage avec frein moteur que je connais bien puisque je le pratique couramment (j'appelle ça mon assistance-freinage de pauvre).


Je croyais que tu préférais couper le contact pour freiner...  
Tu as changé d'avis et t'es résolu à privilégier la sécurité au détriment de l'économie d'énergie ?


----------



## Pifou (28 Avril 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Là ça m'intéresse vivement ce que tu dis.
> 
> Une auto qui roulerait embrayage enfoncé (ou au point mort, pour la question théorique sur la conso que je veux poser c'est kif-kif) consommerait toujours de l'essence car le ralenti tourne, ça on est d'accord.
> 
> ...


 
Ce n'est pas le cas sur les voiture équipées de l'injection (donc depuis un paquet d'années déjà) : lorsque tu utilises le frein-moteur, c'est uniquement l'énergie cinétique qui entraîne le moteur (lequel ralentit la voiture en contrepartie), l'injection coupant toute arrivée de carburant   Sur les voitures équipées d'un ordinateur de bord indiquant la consommation instantannée, tu peux lire 0 l/100 km dans les descentes.

Par contre pour ceux qui sont encore équipés de voiture avec carburateur (de moins en moins, n'est-ce pas _supermoquette  ), ça ne marche pas  _


----------



## belzebuth (28 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> _*[image qui devrait encore être plus grande]
> bisous by Nephou
> *_




oups désolé... avec le bel écran de mon macbook pro je me suis même pas rendu compte qu'elle était si grande... sorry sorry...




			
				Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le cas sur les voiture équipées de l'injection (donc depuis un paquet d'années déjà) : lorsque tu utilises le frein-moteur, c'est uniquement l'énergie cinétique qui entraîne le moteur (lequel ralentit la voiture en contrepartie), l'injection coupant toute arrivée de carburant


sinon effectivement : au frein moteur on ne consomme rien... bien sur on ralenti un peu plus vite qu'en roue libre, mais on emmerde moins la circulation aussi (puisqu'on doit lever le pied un peu plus tard).
D'ailleurs ceux que je gratte au feu rouge ne se retrouvent pas "dans mon cul" au feu suivant... et je ne touche pas mes freins, ou presque!


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

Respecter les limitations de vitesse, conduire souplement, utiliser au maximum le frein à moteur, doser ses accelerations, rouler à une vitesse reguliere &#8230;
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais à mon epoque ça faisait partie du programme du permis de conduire&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Respecter les limitations de vitesse, conduire souplement, utiliser au maximum le frein à moteur, doser ses accelerations, rouler à une vitesse reguliere
> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais à mon epoque ça faisait partie du programme du permis de conduire



tu nous parles d'un temps que les moins de 30 ans.......


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Respecter les limitations de vitesse, conduire souplement, utiliser au maximum le frein à moteur, doser ses accelerations, rouler à une vitesse reguliere
> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais à mon epoque ça faisait partie du programme du permis de conduire


Exact !
Et c'était valable pour tout le monde, pas seulement pour les poissons rouges.


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu nous parles d'un temps que les moins de 30 ans.......


Ça veut dire que les djeunz' on leur apprend à conduire comme des gros nazes le pied au plancher en toutes circonstances ?


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire que les djeunz' on leur apprend à conduire comme des gros nazes le pied au plancher en toutes circonstances ?



Arreter surtout de conduire avec des plateform shoes


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire que les djeunz' on leur apprend à conduire comme des gros nazes le pied au plancher en toutes circonstances ?


non, ça veut juste dire que les djeunz sont des cons !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> non, ça veut juste dire que les djeunz sont des cons !



voilà... c'est çe que je voulais dire en effet... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

Mais mais mais ... vous êtes des vieux cons !!! Bienvenue au club, les gars


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais mais mais ... vous êtes des vieux cons !!! Bienvenue au club, les gars



oui et quand je lis ce genre de post, j'assume entièrement...   
et puis de toute façon quand j'ai besoin de me rassurer un peu et me dire que finalement je suis pas si vieux, je lis les posts d' Amok ...   :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

Je préfèrerais me rassurer en voyant que je ne suis pas si con ...


----------



## belzebuth (28 Avril 2006)

de toute façon, petit con deviendra grand (con). puis vieux (con aussi). puis mort (très con)
c'est la nature humaine...


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2006)

Pour en revenir aux économies grâce à l'énergie cinétique récupérée, après la roue à ballons et la roue à skis, n'oublions pas l'énergie cinétique accumulée dans les petits doigts des accros du clavier. Pensez que tous les excités qui frappent comme des malades sur leur petit clavier de PC (les Macs sont hors-jeu) gaspillent une énergie cinétique considérable. Pour récupérer cette énergie, il suffirait, vous l'avez compris, d'installer sous chaque touche une mini roue mise en rotation par chaque frappe et qui actionnerait une génératrice électrique. Et voilà l' travail ! De l'électricité gratuite pour tous ! La roue à touches c'est bien !

  

(Ne pas tenir compte des Macs car les MacUsers, les MacGégés en particulier, sont trop délicats pour malmener leur clavier)


----------



## benkenobi (29 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir aux économies grâce à l'énergie cinétique récupérée, après la roue à ballons et la roue à skis, n'oublions pas l'énergie cinétique accumulée dans les petits doigts des accros du clavier. Pensez que tous les excités qui frappent comme des malades sur leur petit clavier de PC (les Macs sont hors-jeu) gaspillent une énergie cinétique considérable. Pour récupérer cette énergie, il suffirait, vous l'avez compris, d'installer sous chaque touche une mini roue mise en rotation par chaque frappe et qui actionnerait une génératrice électrique. Et voilà l' travail ! De l'électricité gratuite pour tous ! La roue à touches c'est bien !
> 
> 
> 
> (Ne pas tenir compte des Macs car les MacUsers, les MacGégés en particulier, sont trop délicats pour malmener leur clavier)


Ouais avec ce système dans le clavier de JPTK au moment de l'annonce de BootCamp, on aurait pu résoudre tous nos problèmes d'énergie...

  

Dommage de ne pas y avoir pensé avant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Avril 2006)

Quel est l'horrible individu qui a noté cette discussion?
Une étoile c'est méchant ça...

Ca veut dire "très mauvaise"...

C'est pas cool...

Je vois ce qu'elle a cette discussion, elle est très bien.


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2006)

Attention !

Les "roues économiseuses" sont toutes brevetée.
Celles-ci et d'autres encore sont à l'abri d'un ©.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu préférais couper le contact pour freiner...
> Tu as changé d'avis et t'es résolu à privilégier la sécurité au détriment de l'économie d'énergie ?



Je n'ai jamais dit que je coupais le contact pour freiner !!! J'ai dit que j'enfonçai l'embrayage pour ralentir.

Et qu'en effet je coupais parfois le contact à la fin de mon trajet au moment de stationner.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'en effet je coupais parfois le contact à la fin de mon trajet au moment de stationner.


Ouais, quelle économie ! Vachement utile pour l'environnement. Surtout si tu calcules mal ton coup et que t'es obligé de redémarrer pour faire les 20 mètres de plus jusqu'à chez toi.
Ou alors, il faut prendre un bon élan, mais du coup, l'argument écologique ne tient pas.
Non, vraiment, c'est le type même d'une fausse bonne idée qui vient gâcher la cause écologique.
C'est pour ça que ça m'énerve. Il faut arrêter de proposer des idées farfelues ou uniquement symboliques pour l'écologie car ça décrédibilise totalement cette cause pour les uns ou ça donne bonne conscience pour les autres.
Mais ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.

Tant que certains "écolos" passeront pour des farfelus ou des obsessionnels compulsifs à cause de certaines lubies stériles, l'écologie ne sera prise au sérieux.
Il vaudrait mieux d'après moi uniquement proposer ce qui est efficace à grande échelle, et délaisser les petites actions qui ne servent qu'à donner bonne conscience.
Car d'une certaine façon, c'est aussi du gaspillage d'énergie, de se concentrer sur des actions inutiles au détriment de comportements plus efficaces.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Pour paraphraser France Gall : houla houla.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

et continuer avec un Haka...........


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Bon, bon. C'est bien joli tout çà. 
Mais maintenant :

"Comment économiser de l'énergie cinétique grâce au carburant ?" :rateau:


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, quelle économie ! Vachement utile pour l'environnement. Surtout si tu calcules mal ton coup et que t'es obligé de redémarrer pour faire les 20 mètres de plus jusqu'à chez toi.
> Ou alors, il faut prendre un bon élan, mais du coup, l'argument écologique ne tient pas.
> Non, vraiment, c'est le type même d'une fausse bonne idée qui vient gâcher la cause écologique.
> C'est pour ça que ça m'énerve. Il faut arrêter de proposer des idées farfelues ou uniquement symboliques pour l'écologie car ça décrédibilise totalement cette cause pour les uns ou ça donne bonne conscience pour les autres.
> ...



Oui, je suis d'accord, le fait d'éteindre sur les derniers mètres n'est que pour une espèce de plaisir vicieux à rouler sans bruit de moteur, cela ne comporte aucun intérêt du point de vue écologique, ou tout du moins tellement minime par rapport aux inconvénients RÉELS que ça ne peut pas être mis comme un argument écolo. J'ai dit que je le faisais, pas que je trouvais ça écolo. Ce n'est qu'une sorte de préciosité superflue.

Le pire danger pour la crédibilité de l'écologie, à mon sens, ce sont les "sectes" et tous ceux qui viennent coller de la "religiosité" ou "spiritualité" là-dedans.
Prenez un magazine bio tels que ceux distribués gratuitement dans les bio-coop et voyez le nombre d'annonces à propos de la pierre miracle qui a changé mon cul en fontaine de jouvence ou je ne sais quoi, et les petites annonces à la fin : à vous dégoûter d'acheter du bio !


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mai 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon. C'est bien joli tout çà.
> Mais maintenant :
> 
> "Comment économiser de l'énergie cinétique grâce au carburant ?" :rateau:



Peux-tu développer un peu, car le défi est un peu vague.

Mais ça me semble intéressant pour relancer ce post et lui faire atteindre les 20 pages.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu développer un peu, car le défi est un peu vague.
> 
> Mais ça me semble intéressant pour relancer ce post et lui faire atteindre les 20 pages.



Ben.... ç't'à direuuu.... j'ai des actions chez Total... aloreuuu..... :rateau: :rateau: :casse:


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mai 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ben.... ç't'à direuuu.... j'ai des actions chez Total... aloreuuu..... :rateau: :rateau: :casse:



T'inquiète pas pour ça, mon ptiot, si l'energie cinétique devient à la mode, Total trouvera le moyen de nous la vendre.
On nous vend bien l'eau

Pour revenir sur l'histoire du frein moteur, qqun disait "tu connais le frein moteur ?" d'un air méprisant.

Bien sûr je le connais, je le connais même tellement bien que c'est à cause de ça que j'ai pas eu mon permis la première fois : j'avais ralenti uniquement au frein moteur et sans utiliser le frein "à pied" (j'étais terrorisé par l'inspecteur et je perdais les pédales !)

Mais sérieusement, le frein moteur on l'apprend pendant la conduite, ça s'oublie pas comme ça !

Si le frein moteur me fait économiser le frein à pied sans consommer d'essence, je vais me faire un plaisir de l'utiliser dès que possible, en appuyant quand même un peu sur le frein à pied pour allumer mes feux stops.

Cela dit, j'ai une auto avec injection et une autre sans injection, et je compte revendre celle avec injection (je garde le modèle le plus simple donc le plus fiable et le moins coûteux à réparer), donc je pourrais pas utiliser longtemps ce frein moteur "gratuit".


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Hop !


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

Tiens Docquéville&#8482; n'est pas passé ici ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir aux économies grâce à l'énergie cinétique récupérée, après la roue à ballons et la roue à skis, n'oublions pas l'énergie cinétique accumulée dans les petits doigts des accros du clavier. Pensez que tous les excités qui frappent comme des malades sur leur petit clavier de PC (les Macs sont hors-jeu) gaspillent une énergie cinétique considérable. Pour récupérer cette énergie, il suffirait, vous l'avez compris, d'installer sous chaque touche une mini roue mise en rotation par chaque frappe et qui actionnerait une génératrice électrique. Et voilà l' travail ! De l'électricité gratuite pour tous ! La roue à touches c'est bien !
> 
> 
> 
> (Ne pas tenir compte des Macs car les MacUsers, les MacGégés en particulier, sont trop délicats pour malmener leur clavier)


 
Bien sûr! un petit piezo électrique sous chaque touche, ou bien un aimant fixé à la touche qui s'enfonce dans une bobine conductrice, et à chaque frappe de touche on peut récupérer de l'énergie permettant de recharger la batterie....

Plus tu utilises ton portable et plus son autonomie augmente! génial!

Sur le même principe, on pourrait fixer le même genre de système sous les boutons de souris et coller une roulette sous les souris bluetooth pour recharger les batteries via une dynamo fixée à la roulette! 

Oui mais certains esprits critiques nous expliqueront que ce type de système génère une légère resistance, qui va entrainer un effort supplémentaire de l'utilisateur, qui va donc se fatiguer plus vite, mangera plus pour compenser, ce qui va augmenter la consommation alimentaire, nécessiter de cultiver plus de surfaces agricoles, avec les pollutions dues aux engrais et à la consommation de gasoil des tracteurs....


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr! un petit piezo électrique sous chaque touche, ou bien un aimant fixé à la touche qui s'enfonce dans une bobine conductrice, et à chaque frappe de touche on peut récupérer de l'énergie permettant de recharger la batterie....
> 
> Plus tu utilises ton portable et plus son autonomie augmente! génial!
> 
> ...



Le probleme des piezo ou des aimants dans une bobine (le principe des moteur linéaires) est le poids, la durée de vie et plus que tout, le stockage et la conversion d'énergie... 

De plus, les aimants vont perturber les disques durs, qu'il faut donc remplacer par de la mémoire flash, elle-même limitée en nombre de cycle lecture-ecriture, ce qui reduit la durée de vie du portable et donc augmente les dechets, en particulier ce type de déchets qui est tres polluant.

Donc, pour economiser de la batterie, on va jeter un ordinateur à la poubelle, ce qui contribuera, quand il sera brulé dans un incinerateur, à la pollution de l'air, à detruire la couche d'ozone et aux bébé phoques (c'est pour le coté attendrissant).

En conclusion, pour limiter l'effet de serre et contribuer à améliorer notre environnement, on va le polluer encore plus...


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme des piezo ou des aimants dans une bobine (le principe des moteur linéaires) est le poids, la durée de vie et plus que tout, le stockage et la conversion d'énergie...
> 
> De plus, les aimants vont perturber les disques durs, qu'il faut donc remplacer par de la mémoire flash, elle-même limitée en nombre de cycle lecture-ecriture, ce qui reduit la durée de vie du portable et donc augmente les dechets, en particulier ce type de déchets qui est tres polluant.
> 
> ...


 
et si on remplace le disque dur par un paquet de cartes perforées (en carton donc 100% recyclable) produites à partir de cellulose de paille de blé (issu de l'agriculture biologique bien entendu et du commerce équitable) ?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2006)

Dans ce cas, c'est bon pour l'environnement, mais vu la taille du bestiaux, il faut prevoir une remorque pour le deplacer, donc augmentation de la consommation d'essence pour le deplcaùent, donc augmentation des gaz à effet de serre, etc. ...


----------



## duracel (3 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, c'est bon pour l'environnement, mais vu la taille du bestiaux, il faut prevoir une remorque pour le deplacer, donc augmentation de la consommation d'essence pour le deplcaùent, donc augmentation des gaz à effet de serre, etc. ...


 
Sans compter que l'industrie du papier est très très très gourmande en eau. :love:


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2006)

La vie est dure !

Rémy nous a fourrés dans le piézo-piège ! ! !

Et puis les souris aimantées, méfiance ! ! ! Des malheureux ont essayé d'en virer pour être tranquilles, elles reviennent toujours ! ! !

Et les cartes perforées pleines de trous  ! ! !

Soyons sérieux dans ce fil sérieux. Voici un autre procédé pour utiliser l'énergie cinétique perdue. Les boîtes de nuit, les salons et séjours équipés en home-cinéma, les rave parties, et tous les lieux générateurs de bruits phénoménaux (abusivement qualifiés de musique) sont les tristes exemples d'un énorme gaspillage d'énergie. Le principe de la "roue à sons" © revient à associer à tout haut-parleur un autre haut-parleur placé juste devant et qui fonctionnerait en capteur, mais pas comme un microphone. En fait, il n'y aurait pas besoin de bobine, seule la membrane serait utilisée en transformant, par un mécanisme de biellete et roue dentée, ses mouvement alternatifs en rotation, etc. Et voilà ! Voir les précédentes roues.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Je verrais bien un truc avec une roue pour l'auteur de ce thread:


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je verrais bien un truc avec une roue pour l'auteur de ce thread:


Manquait plus que ça !

On t'a reconnu jpmiss, avec ta couronne ! ! !


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2006)

Nan, lui c'est l'anesthésiste, et il était en retard pour la représentation... bourreau va


----------

